#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-21
<al|enware> wenas alguien?
<viperhoot> al|enware, presente
<al|enware> eso!!!!!
<al|enware> holas viperhoot
<viperhoot> ;(
<viperhoot> ;)
<al|enware> q ondas man
<viperhoot> hmmm aqui
<viperhoot> medio resfriado
<viperhoot> por lo demás bien :)
<al|enware> ches yo entraba cn otro nick
<mIgggUeL> oye man, manejas iptables?
<viperhoot> hmmm la verdad que no mucho
<viperhoot> nunca lo he necesitado
<mIgggUeL> ches
<mIgggUeL> tengo un patin q anda paketeandome
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> pero entra a #ubuntu-es hay mucha más gente y seguro que te hechan una mano
<mIgggUeL> ches tmr todo oba bien
<mIgggUeL> en esas estoy
<mIgggUeL> me instale shorewall
<mIgggUeL> con squid
<mIgggUeL> too en debian
<mIgggUeL> lo tenia todo bien, no se q ha pasao
<viperhoot> hehehe a buscar a buscar
<akagogo> gente se agradece la aceptacion despues de mil intentos :D
<akagogo> ahorita estoy en finales, termino y me pongo en accion
<viperhoot> ah ?¿
<viperhoot> ehmmm que callado aqui
<xander21c> Holas
<viperhoot> hola xander21c
<nxvl> xander21c: tenemos que ver lo del SFD
<xander21c> si ahora si ya iniciemos con eso
<xander21c> por donde empezar
<nxvl> local
<xander21c> UIGV, De Lima descartadas
<nxvl> yep
<xander21c> queda Catolica , San Martin,
<xander21c> San Marcos tiene espacio pero esta yuca de llegar
<nxvl> San Martin es tratar con pachas
<nxvl> osea que descartala
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> nxvl: conoces a alguien en la cato??
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> creo que lastent
<Genelyk> ai ta
<Genelyk> pa q lo invocas
<nxvl> ala
<nxvl> hizo la de beatlejuice
<mIgggUeL> holas
<mIgggUeL> alguien q sepa de shorewall x ahi?
<xander21c> Genelyk jaja como invocado
<nxvl> mIgggUeL: iptables ftw!
<Genelyk> P:
<Genelyk> :P
<mIgggUeL> vaya nxvl !!!!
<mIgggUeL> claro iptables ftw
<mIgggUeL> pero cn shorewall todo es mas sencillo ñ_ñ!
<nxvl> sensillo = menos funcional
<mIgggUeL> jaaaaaaa
<mIgggUeL> oie nxvl
<mIgggUeL> como puedo protegerme para blokear el trafico de afuera de mi red local ._.
<mIgggUeL> me paran paketando con atakes DoS ya me tienen weon -.-
<Genelyk> uyyy
<Genelyk> muy dificil
<Genelyk>  y se escapo
<Genelyk> xD1
<mIgggUeL> xD
<mIgggUeL> jaaa
<mIgggUeL> hala Genelyk
<mIgggUeL> la verdad q yo tb tenia flojera q me explike
<mIgggUeL> xD
<Genelyk> jajaja
<Genelyk> estas siendo grabado
<Genelyk> q revise el log ya  juistee
<mIgggUeL> jaaaaaaaaaaa
<mIgggUeL> comi demasiado man
<mIgggUeL> ya me dio sueño
<mIgggUeL> y tu q problema tienes Genelyk ?
<mIgggUeL> o tb tas para ayudar al pueblo?
<Genelyk> pa ayudar
<Genelyk>  a la gente
<lastent> y pa desanimarla
<Genelyk> :P
<Genelyk> no es desanimar
<Genelyk> es q ai gente q kiere usar compuiz fusion en p3
<Genelyk>  q kiere abrir word 2007  en ubuntu
<Genelyk> y so no es todo , otros kieren hacer lo q miran en youtubee
<Genelyk> :P
<mIgggUeL> xD
<mIgggUeL> jaja
<mIgggUeL> entiendo
<mIgggUeL> p3 perdon?
<Genelyk> aaa
<Genelyk> es 3D
<Genelyk> efectos espciales
<Genelyk>  y toda esa cosa con el avant navigator windows
<mIgggUeL> ahh
<Genelyk> u.u
<xander21c> https://edge.launchpad.net/awn
<Genelyk> jajajaja
<mIgggUeL> ah eso
<mIgggUeL> weno yo tranquilo con debian nomas
<xander21c> Ubuntu y Debian es casi lo mismo
<mIgggUeL> sin tanta parafernalia xD
<mIgggUeL> claro xander21c
<xander21c> humm parafernalia??
<mIgggUeL> osea el compiz awn y esas cosas
<xander21c> el compiz por defecto si, pero awn esta en los repositorios
<mIgggUeL> aunq no les voa negar q configure mi lap hace un tiempo con gutsy y tenia 2G
<mIgggUeL> y tenia el vmware cn unas imagenes de windows
<xander21c> yo uso VirtualBox
<mIgggUeL> y se veia chevre cuando pasaba de un lado a otro xD
<mIgggUeL> oh si, pero yo usaba vmware x mi chamba
<mIgggUeL> q todas las demos estaban hechas en vmx
<mIgggUeL> pero personalmente tb uso vbox
<Genelyk> yo tambien uso
<Genelyk> anhora ty leyendo sobre scrot para tomar fotos ebn entorno fluxbox
<Genelyk> por q cuano virtualizo l snapshot no me sirve
<mIgggUeL> =o
<mIgggUeL> manya
<Genelyk> pense q se haria lento mi makina cuando virtualizaba
<Genelyk> pero no sige casi igual de rapido
<mIgggUeL> q makian tienes?
<mIgggUeL> yo tengo una celeron 800m con 256 de ram con debian-shorewall-squid y vbox con win2000 para virtualizar la impresora nomas q es una lexmark multifuncional :/
<Genelyk> pentiun 3 de 1.13 ghz con  384 de ram y  16 de video
<mIgggUeL> asha
<mIgggUeL> chevere, con ubuntu
<Genelyk> nop
<Genelyk> con xubuntu
<Genelyk> yo  virtualizo  windows xp
<Genelyk> por sicaso  no intentaste virtualizar el  opensusDVD
<Genelyk> mio es lentooo
<Genelyk> bueno sigo asiendo mi tarea
<Genelyk>  tucutin
<Genelyk> se bviene el iphonee
<Genelyk> :D
<Genelyk> con claro
<Genelyk> agg 100% de uso en mi cpu en www.claro,com,pe
<lastent> Genelyk, eso hace rato esta ahi, pero la cosa es cuando
<xander21c> seguro para agosto, pero la pregunta sera cual traeran y cuanto costara?
<lastent> no creo que sean tan ratas para no traer el 3G
<lastent> si ya ni lo producen
<Genelyk> ya serian
<Genelyk> pero asu
<Genelyk> canto tara
<Genelyk> ai sale un concurso
<Genelyk> xDq
<Genelyk> mañana me apunto
<Genelyk> por q ahora cuando  entro
<lastent> concuro?
<Genelyk> se pone lentoo
<Genelyk> concurso
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> sera con ese plan de 2 añis obligados ?
<lastent> concurso de que?
<Genelyk> nu se ai dice se uno de los primero en tenerlo
<Genelyk> xD1
<Genelyk>  y sale una ventanita y te pide tus datos
<Genelyk> o capaz me kieren enyucar
<lastent> no pes, es pa que te lo ofrescan cuando llegue
<Genelyk> asha
<Genelyk> a trabajar nomas
<Genelyk> yo kiero u  iphone
<Genelyk> sera compatible con ubuntu ?
<xander21c> Genelyk http://magarto.com/blog/archivo/2007/12/03/iphone-amarok-ubuntu/
<xander21c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588246
<xander21c> http://www.estudioiphone.com/linux-como-sincronizar-el-iphone-con-ubuntu-710-804/
<xander21c> listo ahora te falta el iphone :P
<Genelyk> amm
<Genelyk> sera por cable
<Genelyk> wajajaja , venderas el usb del iphone
<Genelyk> wifi ;S
<xander21c> si xq si es como el ipod debe traerlo sino como lo cargas, adema serian muy ratas de venderte el cable por separado
<Genelyk> Claro ya anunció el iPhone en Perú: Estará disponible por un precio de US$ 199 (ciento noventa y nueve dólares) y un contrato a dos años en plan 335.
<Genelyk> Y_Y
 * Genelyk se ve comprando un Iphone en las malvidas ... 
<Genelyk> *malvinas
<xander21c> yo lo he visto en polvos y lo provee lo tienen liberado para movistar o claro
<xander21c> es bien chevere
<xander21c> Genelyk , pero el peruano es mono asi q podria suceder algo como esto http://www.seguilaflecha.com/news_6526_El-iPhone-en-una-emergencia.html
<xander21c> bueno es hora de dormir nos leemos mañana
<xander21c> Holas
<lastent> Holas
<setup> no hay nadie
<setup> jejje saludos
<setup> hello people
<lastent> hola setup
<alemcito> holas
<linuxam21> hi
<xander21c> Holas
 * xander21c conecto en un par de horas ya nos leemos
#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-22
<alemcito> holas
<alemcito> alguien a usado el dsl alguna vez?
<redrebel> porque ?
<redrebel> yo tengo dsl en mi casa
 * trisha_ is back (gone 00:07:30)
 * trisha_ is away: AFK
<alemcito> una pregunta
<alemcito> que mensajeria instantanea usas?
<redrebel> pidgin
<alemcito> mmm y como lo instalo en el damn small linux=?
<redrebel> me gusta porque tiene suporte de otr y otros metodos de cryptografia
<redrebel> puedes installarlo del codigo fuente
<alemcito> ya pero como lo ago :s
<redrebel> baja el *.tar.bz2 http://www.pidgin.im/download/source/
<alemcito> ya y de hgay?
<redrebel> extraes el archivo
<alemcito> de hay
<redrebel> y lees el README or INSTALL
<alemcito> dime los pasos porfa
<redrebel> ok
<redrebel> digamos estas en tu terminal
<redrebel> wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/pidgin/pidgin-2.4.3.tar.bz2
<redrebel> tar xvfj pidgin-2.4.3.tar.bz2
<redrebel> luego haces:
<redrebel> ./configure
<alemcito> ok
<alemcito> k msa?
<redrebel> make
<redrebel> y
<redrebel> make install
<redrebel> eso es todo
<alemcito> gracias XD
<alemcito> voy a probarlo
<redrebel> da un vistaso all archivo INSTALL antes que lo hagas
<redrebel> suerte
<xander21c> Holas
<alemcito> holas como esas
<xander21c> P3L|C4N0: buen dato lo de  TAC
<P3L|C4N0> hola amis
<P3L|C4N0> recien los leo
<P3L|C4N0> sigo en la oficina haciendo informes
<xander21c> jaja, esta buena la idea, puedo averiguar en Registros Publicos
<P3L|C4N0> bueno estaba considerando que seria bueno que Ubuntu Perú sea una Asociación
<P3L|C4N0> de tal forma que otro no puede usurpar su nombre
<xander21c> claro
<alemcito> buena idea a
<xander21c> me parece bueno el interes de TAC pero igual quiero saber q desean de nosotros
<P3L|C4N0> si se trata de hacer material para capacitacion perfecto, se puede usar un wiki
<P3L|C4N0> hasta ahi estoy de acuerdo en intercambiar material
<xander21c> claro
<P3L|C4N0> otra cosa, como bien dices habrá que ver que otra cosa desean
<xander21c> incluso ya esta en el wiki de training estan la guias bien buenas
<RoAk> tmre
<RoAk> bueno habria ke averiguar en registros publicos
<RoAk> yo tengo una amiga ahi le preguntaré
<nxvl> xander21c: no te vayas
<nxvl> xander21c: vienen a buscarte
<diegoe> boing
<xander21c> nxvl: quien??
<diegoe> xander21c: nxvl: yada yada
<xander21c> el turco :P
<diegoe> ese mismo
<xander21c> q novelas??
<diegoe> nada, aquí viniendo a causar polémica
<xander21c> a ver
<RoAkSoAx> oe nxvl lo de mentoring, como es, el mentor me tiene que deicr: ok has esto o puedes ir por aki, por alla  y esto otro, o yo le digo que queire hacer y me ayuda?
<diegoe> le conté a rudy de lo de SFD, nxvl me había dicho para armarla™
<xander21c> claro, estamos medio atrasados con eso
<xander21c> q ideas te vienen a la mente?
<diegoe> me dijo que cool, y que quizá podríamos aprovechar la idea de un formato tipo feria para incluir más comunidades, y hacer algo intercomunidades™
<diegoe> como para darle punche a otras comunidades
<xander21c> claro esa es la idea,
<xander21c> lo q nos remonta al dilema del Local
<diegoe> a ver cuenta
<xander21c> no hay  :P
<diegoe> pero qué tipo de local qiueres
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: de hecho debes decir a donde quieres llegar, que campos sientes que te faltan y cada vez que terminas una tarea joder hasta que te aburras o te de una tarea
<diegoe> con espacio para stands? con salones?
<nxvl> stands
<xander21c> stands, si es salones la gente no sube o le da flojera
<diegoe> stands como en mesa+sillas?
<nxvl> yep
<nxvl> sounds fair
<xander21c> basico mesa y sillas y conexion
<diegoe> entonces casi cualquier lugar sirve
<xander21c> el Parque kenedy pues :P
<diegoe> jejeje
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pe, pq kedamos en ke me iba a decir maso que paquetes trabajar pero al final el me decia que yo escoja de donde kiero y le dije un from scratch y toy en eso :P
<xander21c> tambien tiene q ser accesible
<diegoe> sí, miraflores es no-go ahorita
<diegoe> están destruidos los caminos allá
<nxvl> diegoe: silva y gil son pareja?
<diegoe> bueno toda la ciudad está destruida
<diegoe> nxvl: así es, desde hace como 2 guadecs
<diegoe> de hecho el amor nació en guadec 2k6 si mal no recuerdo
<nxvl> diegoe: y viven siquiera en la misma zona horaria?
<diegoe> viven en catalunya
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: from scratch es painful :D
<nxvl> silvia esta medio buena en realidad
<diegoe> xander21c: ok entonces no hay nada específico pensado excepto q sea como feria, y q el local tenga espacio
<diegoe> nxvl: llegaste tarde, y estás en el proyecto equivocado, y en la zona horaria errónea
<diegoe> pero mantén la esperanza
<diegoe> :p
<xander21c> jaja
<xander21c> :P
<diegoe> ok, siguiente item, global bug jam
<nxvl> paso
<xander21c> diegoe: sugerencia de local, pense en la Cato
<diegoe> ah espera sigamos
<nxvl> ademas en ubuntu hay una mas simpatica en zona horaria parecida
<diegoe> xander21c: totalmente inaccesible
<nxvl> hemisferio distinto
<nxvl> :P
<xander21c> el GBJ ya esta : es en la UIGV
<nxvl> diegoe: mas accesible que la san marcos
<diegoe> al vuelo se me ocurre q los más interesados serían: uigv, urp
<diegoe> nxvl: juas, claro
<xander21c> uigv para el SFD no puede xq estan con lo  del FESOLI
<xander21c> y URP a ver si pueden xq estan medio desorganizados
<diegoe> uhm...
<xander21c> pero ellos tienen un contacto en el Scotiabank q les suelta billete
<diegoe> interesante
<xander21c> y los ponemos con auspio o un stand con anfitrionas del scotiabank
<diegoe> la urp me parece q sería buena idea porque en el peor caso usas los pasillos :)
<xander21c> asi es
<xander21c> es cuestion de escribirles a ver si le interesa y para el numero final
<xander21c> apanado a Kenny
<diegoe> claro, mínimo
<nxvl> en la URP tienen su auditoriourp
<nxvl> verdad
<diegoe> ok entonces esa puede ser la mejor opción
<diegoe> tiene yogurp para revitlizarnos
<nxvl> y es accesurp
<diegoe> ponemos unas mesurps, unas sillurps
<xander21c> y el menurp
<diegoe> ah sí claro
<diegoe> se arma
<nxvl> y tenemos nuestro eventurp
<diegoe> xander21c: eventurp puede ser entonces?
<xander21c> claro
<nxvl> diegoe: btw, xq subiste las fotos en comodas cuotas diarias?
<xander21c> le escribo a Kenny mas tarde
<diegoe> nxvl: porque tengo demasiadas y están a 2.x mb cada una
<diegoe> xander21c: cool, ponme en CC para meterle presión psicológica a mi sobrino
<diegoe> :P
<diegoe> el gbj es en la uigv dicen no?
<nxvl> ademas a la URP la podemos sacar rapido con la idea del concurso interuniversitario
<nxvl> diegoe: dicen
<xander21c> si ya atraco el Decano, con carta y todo y como en esas fechas de vaca , tenemos el local
<diegoe> dicen?
<diegoe> cool, el decano es serio, y los cosolig se ubber afanan
<diegoe> ya hablaron con santiago y evelyn seguro
<xander21c> Santiago
<diegoe> suficiente entonces
<diegoe> cuál es la idea para el gbj, hablé con nxvl hace tiempo pero ya me olvidé
<diegoe> :D
<xander21c> juntarnos y trabajar en aplastar bugs
<diegoe> fair enough
<diegoe> :)
<xander21c> pero ponemos musica, comida y eso
<nxvl> diegoe: hacer traiging y parchar bugs
<diegoe> entonces es solo hora de inicio y fin, lo q pase se decide en el momento
<xander21c> y es elitista, ya q llevar su propia compu asi hay menos sapo
<diegoe> pucha ya marcamos tendencia con esto de los eventos facha
<diegoe> se malea la gente
<diegoe> entonces va a ser en un salón o algo así?
<xander21c> si, santiago me va a decir en que aula
<nxvl> diegoe: afirma
<xander21c> puede q desde las 10am con intermedio para almuerzo
<diegoe> hay sponsor pal f00d?
<nxvl> diegoe: chancha
<diegoe> cool
<xander21c> y delivery :P
<diegoe> xD
<diegoe> eso es el próximo mes no
<diegoe> 2x de agosto
<nxvl> 9
<diegoe> ah ya cool, mejor todavía
<diegoe> ok, entonces local y hora está confirmado?
<xander21c> asi es
<diegoe> pensaba avisar a mis respectivos huestes, fan base y demás
<xander21c> hay algun calendario comunitario para estas cosas?
<diegoe> yo hace tiempo cree uno, pero creo q pocos lo usan, espera
<diegoe> por no decir nadie
<nxvl> la idea es que vayan pero a trabajar
<nxvl> no a mirar/chichear/distraer
<xander21c> claro.
<diegoe> xander21c: tu ubuntu-pe es google account no?
<xander21c> si
<diegoe> ok entonces te agregué al calendario ese, no sé si alguien lo use, no hay forma de saber cuántos suscriptores hay, pero si quieres puedes reusarlo, yo suelo postear ahí de vez en cuando
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> seria bueno q se haga algo asi pero en el PLUG o APESOL para q todos lo vean
<xander21c> OT: Sugerencias de musica
<nxvl> xander21c: audifonos
<nxvl> xander21c: eso va a ser una mecha interminable
 * nxvl no puede juakear sin punk/metallica
<diegoe> musiquita de ambientecito
<diegoe> :p
<diegoe> radio! 80s!
<xander21c> no para meter a mi cel :P
<xander21c> que me recomiendan http://paste.ubuntu.com/29177/
 * nxvl va a llevar su iPod
<diegoe> yo llevaré mi ser
<xander21c> :P
<nxvl> xander21c: AUDIFONOS!!
<xander21c> humm me voy a comprar unos
<xander21c> diegoe: Rudy es ochentero cierto?
<xander21c> y si aparece el Quasi ?
<nxvl> xander21c: sin laptop lo botamos!
<nxvl> :D
<xander21c> jaja
<diegoe> rudy no tengo idea
<diegoe> yo soy pro 80s
<xander21c> y q tal se trae una thinkpad ultimo modelo, tablet de fibra de carbono y toda la cosa
<xander21c> yo escucho 80 - 5%
<diegoe> igual lo botamos, pero nos quedamos la laptop
<xander21c> jaja eso pense y la rifamos al final  :P
<nxvl> plz
<nxvl> el cuasi no puede ni bootear cuasilinux va a tener una laptop
<xander21c> donde uno sabe
<xander21c> igual hace poco vi un pata "buena gente" con una flaca q las demas flacas la miraban y la odiaban xq estaba fuertota y ellas no
<xander21c> bueno eso ya no viene al caso
<xander21c> entonces quedamos en acosar electronicamente a los Linurp al correurp
<nxvl> y al ircuro
<nxvl> o cualquier mediurp
<xander21c> ok
<diegoe> en el urc?
<diegoe> urp relay chat
<xander21c> diegoe y q novelas con gnome 3.0
<diegoe> no muchas
<diegoe> es basicamente lo mismo
<diegoe> pero dentro de 2 años
<xander21c> humm
<diegoe> xander21c: gnome 3.0 = gnome 2.30
<diegoe> la propuesta es tener ciclo largo y ciclo corto de desarrollo
<diegoe> manteniendo los 6 meses y añadiendo un ciclo de 18 meses aprox
<alemcito> ya me kito noss vemos
<GNU-Linux> Hola gente buenos dias
<xander21c> holas
<xander21c> diegoe: mailurp enviadurp
<diegoe> wurp
<brillantejcoh> diegoe,
<xander21c> brillantejcoh: llego??
<brillantejcoh> las xander21c , sip llego Thx
<brillantejcoh> las diegoe ,
<brillantejcoh> invadiendo las mentes :)
<xander21c> brillantejcoh: ok de nada
<brillantejcoh> sale
<brillantejcoh> xander21c, fue para dar de regalo a un amis de ecuador
<brillantejcoh> de ubuntu-ec
<xander21c> a manya :P q te mante fotos
<lokitosama> hola
<lokitosama> a toda la gentita psps
<lokitosama> del chat
<brillantejcoh> las lokitosama
<lokitosama> hala loko
<moraca> muy buenas...
<moraca> quisiera saber como conectar remotamente
<moraca> un ubuntu
<moraca> con un server 2003 de windows
<moraca> alguien sabe
<lokitosama> oe broth un favor tengo una  tv-pci pctronics
<moraca> utilice el control remoto
<lokitosama> y nesecito la serie del chip
<moraca> de ubuntu 7.04
<moraca> pero nada
<lokitosama> el problema es que en la caja no se encuentra el bendito chip
<lokitosama> y busque en la targeta y nada
<lokitosama> qye hago loko
<lokitosama> por que para instalar la targeta y los drivers nesecito esa serie pspsp
<brillantejcoh> lokitosama, es una tarjeta para ver tele?
<lokitosama> si loko
<lokitosama> haber brillantejcoh tienes alguna idea??¡¡
<brillantejcoh> lokitosama, has probado con tvtime
<lokitosama> dime mas o menos como es eso es que soy nuevo en ubuntu
<brillantejcoh> ahi tendras algo, http://tuxpepino.wordpress.com/2007/06/07/television-en-ubuntu-linux/
<lokitosama> mira
<lokitosama> ya lo instale
<lokitosama> pero en que lo pongo
<lokitosama> en ntsc
<lokitosama> si lo se brillantejcoh
<brillantejcoh> ok lokitosama
<brillantejcoh> :)
<lokitosama> el problema es que nesecito como encuentro las frecuencias el numero de targeta
<lokitosama> eso es lo ke me falta
<lokitosama> para tvtime
<lokitosama> psps
<brillantejcoh> saca la targeta y mira
<brillantejcoh> y con la info buscas
<lokitosama> oe graxias loko
<lokitosama> me funko pspsp
<lokitosama> loko
<lokitosama> loko
<lokitosama> una pregunta
<lokitosama> que frecuencia es de peru
<lokitosama> para la tv??¡¡
<redrebel> hola!
<setup> hola
<setup> quienes estan pòr aca
<P3L|C4N0> hola
<nxvl> MagicFab: se ha armado medio grande...
<MagicFab> nxvl, pues si, que le vamos a hacer
<MagicFab> eso me pasa por *******
<MagicFab> ;)
<nxvl> jajaja
#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-23
<PupUser-d83208> hola
<brillantejcoh> las gente
<RoAkSoAx> las brillantejcoh :)
<brillantejcoh> las RoAkSoAx
<brillantejcoh> como vas
<RoAkSoAx> ahi pe, esperando a que actualicen el KeryRing de REVU
<RoAkSoAx> para subir mi paquete xD
<RoAkSoAx> tunas?
<brillantejcoh> peleando por hacer que hardy reconoscoa el wireless
<brillantejcoh> en una lap
<RoAkSoAx> que wireless es?
<brillantejcoh> el inalambrico
<RoAkSoAx> pero que wireless
<RoAkSoAx> que marca
<RoAkSoAx> modelo
<RoAkSoAx> etc
<RoAkSoAx> etc
<brillantejcoh> es una compaq presario c752la
<RoAkSoAx> pero que modelo de la wireless
<RoAkSoAx> pon lshw o lspci
<brillantejcoh> pera te posteo la salida
<brillantejcoh> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<RoAkSoAx> una atheros
<RoAkSoAx> si pe suele haber problemas
<brillantejcoh> sip
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, ndispwrapper nomas
<brillantejcoh> ta q lo hice pero no atraca
<RoAkSoAx> debe ser el driver
<RoAkSoAx> pero si de si
<RoAkSoAx> xander tiene un buena manual pa instalar con ndiswrapper
<brillantejcoh> en su blog
<RoAkSoAx> no recuerdo
<RoAkSoAx> pero el tenia un manual
<brillantejcoh> aer le mando un mail
<xander21c> Holas : brillantejcoh te acabo de responder
<brillantejcoh> thx xander21c
<brillantejcoh> anoche le di vida a esa lap y pos me fata el wireless y la webcam que la tiene integrada, pero l q mas me interesa en el wireless, asiq hoy me siento aer como le activo el wireless, nvamente Thx xander21c
<brillantejcoh> xander21c, es la misma q manejas
<brillantejcoh> :)
<brillantejcoh> xander21c, pero la que tengo es de 64
<xander21c> yo tengo la 754LA pero la diferencia quizas sean en driver de XP lo cambias no mas
<brillantejcoh> xander21c, dedonde saco el driver
<Genelyk> :P
<xander21c> Brillantejcoh de la pagina de compaq
<brillantejcoh> ok
<lastent> xander21c, tu estabas leyendo sobre programacion en bash no? sabes como eliminar los espacion en blanco de una cadena?
<xander21c> lastent: no recuerdo
<xander21c> brillantejcoh: prueba con el inf q te pase primero
<brillantejcoh> ok,
 * RoAkSoAx slaps viperhoot 
<viperhoot> habla RoAkSoAx
<viperhoot> hahaha vist eel chongo del planet ubuntu ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, no que fue?
<viperhoot> lee pe
<RoAkSoAx> el de magicfab y eso?
<viperhoot> parece que quieren q el planet pre-apruebe todos los envios de los blogs
<RoAkSoAx> si pe, por el WTF de Stephen herman kreo
<viperhoot> algome dice q alguien escribio algo que no debe
<viperhoot> que que fue ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, el brother puso WTF en un post
<viperhoot> hahahaha
<viperhoot> ya se cual
<RoAkSoAx> y magicfab kle dijo ke eso va contra el CoC y el brother respondio diciendo que si le daba la gana lo hacia
<xander21c> yo lei lo de magicfab
<RoAkSoAx> y ahora me akabo de dar cuenta de los posts de laserjock y nxvl
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<xander21c> es oficial ahora es un chongaso
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha si pe
<RoAkSoAx> en el proximos CC meeting magicfab va a hablar kreo
<viperhoot> oe, pero magicfab siempre anda por aqui... como no se aparece justo ahora xD
<RoAkSoAx> si siempre anda
<RoAkSoAx> ayer estuvo
<RoAkSoAx> tará ocupado pe
<xander21c> todo por un WTF
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<xander21c> viste el post de Stephan Hermann
<xander21c> recontra pleitista :P
<RoAkSoAx> si decho
<xander21c> cuando es la reu del cc
<RoAkSoAx> no pero yo me acuerdo que una vez en un CC meeting justamente se kejaban de ke algunos ops en canalas privados hablaban asi con wtf y cosas asi
<RoAkSoAx> y mark dijo que eso no se podia dar
<RoAkSoAx> y toncs yo kreo q la reaccion del broster este stephen herman como ke muy cagona
<RoAkSoAx> y la de magicfab como ke no fue tan amable tampoco
<xander21c> si pues
<xander21c> el 5 de agosto a las 21 UTC, alli inicia la guerra
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> habra ke tar presente
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<xander21c> mira https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda alli tambien esta el temas legal del equipo danes a ver que les dicen
<RoAkSoAx> si eso es lo ke les decia por el correo
<RoAkSoAx> yo kreo que tb ponemos nuestro punto
<RoAkSoAx> y eso
<RoAkSoAx> pero especificamos para que no utilicen el nombre de ubuntu-pe para eventos pendex
<RoAkSoAx> sino por ultimo, hagamos una organizacion con nombre ubuntu-pe
<RoAkSoAx> y no una asociasión
<xander21c> mira esta pagina http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/ q rayado es el japones
<RoAkSoAx> si
<RoAkSoAx> yo tengo un brother ke vive en japon
<RoAkSoAx> pq se ganó una beca
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> dice ke es bien kgado
<xander21c> jaja
<xander21c> bueno mas tarde me leo los post sobre el planet :P
<xander21c> ese tema promete arder, estoy deacuerdo en evitar que se usen esos terminos si es que los ofende pero de alli a que aplique mecanismos de censura?
<RoAkSoAx> si mecanismos de censura no corren
<RoAkSoAx> o al menos
<RoAkSoAx> si ponen WTF que salgan {¬½
<RoAkSoAx> @#"·!!
<RoAkSoAx> o sonseras así
<xander21c> leo todos los post y despues me pronuncio
<RoAkSoAx> da flojera leer
<RoAkSoAx> hahahah
<xander21c> ﻿RoAkSoAx: va al  MOTU School Session: Maintainer scripts
<RoAkSoAx> si es en agosto todavia
<RoAkSoAx> ya hice mi primer package from scratch
<xander21c> ajaja
<xander21c>  The session will take place on the 28th July at 14:00 UTC, in
<Genelyk> xander21c  al msn , entras via pidgin o  emesene ?
<xander21c> pidgin
<xander21c> amsn y enensen no me gustan
<RoAkSoAx> a si
<RoAkSoAx> el 28 xD
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> a mi me gusta el emesene
<Genelyk> asha, por q el mesene no se conecta al igual q amsn, ya sea en ubuntu o en windows
<Genelyk> solo se conectan los lives 8.5
<Genelyk> una mas de microsoft
<alemcito> holas
<Genelyk> hi
<alemcito> como tan
<Genelyk> tudu ben
<Genelyk> usas emesene ?
<alemcito> mm nop
<alemcito> uso el pidgin
<Genelyk> ashaa
<alemcito> seh
<alemcito> aunke estoy instalando el emesene para ver que tal es
<Genelyk> ahora ai algunos problemas
<alemcito> si ya me di cuenta
<Genelyk> en la mañana no entraba
<alemcito> si hasta ahora no entra
<alemcito> hay error XD
<Genelyk> amm
<alemcito> sierto sabes como meter codazo en pidgin
<Genelyk> acabo de entrar
<alemcito> *?
<Genelyk> en prefwerencia del emesene
<Genelyk> dale  y activa entrar en modo http
<alemcito> ???
<Genelyk> para q entre
<alemcito> mmm ah ya
<alemcito> una pregunta
<alemcito> sabes como mandar codazo en pidgin?
<Genelyk> no ,
<Genelyk> creo q tienes q activar algun complemento
<alemcito> ah ya
<lastent> hola alemcito si consigues el complemento me pasas la voz pes
<alemcito> ya p chevere XD
<Genelyk> alghuin sabe
<Genelyk> si sepuede poner fondo a las carpetas
<Genelyk> :S
<alemcito> MMM NO .s
<alemcito> NO E BUSCADO TMPOKO xd
<Genelyk> mmm
<alemcito> seh X
<alemcito> XD
<alemcito> bueno muchachos ya me retiro tengo examen final de analisis de sistemas y no he estudiado nada
<alemcito> XD
<alemcito> bos vemos
<lastent> Genelyk, me parece que si se puede
<Genelyk> jajaja
<lastent> Genelyk, en nautilus te refieres no?
<Genelyk> nuuu
<Genelyk> para mi usb
<Genelyk> xD1
<Genelyk>  es q en windowss , en el usb se crea un desktop.ini
<Genelyk> y se monta el usb con fondo
<Genelyk> pero en linux no se montan
<lastent> uhm en nautilus en Editar->Fondos y Emblemas se puede poner color a la carpeta
<Genelyk> pero al usb ?
<Genelyk> toy buscando q debo crear para que el usb al montarse se monte con el fondo
<lastent> uhm bueno no sep
<Genelyk> igual me reio
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, algo del planet-pe?
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> no
<viperhoot> pero Ng como que ya debe ponerlo
<viperhoot> me dijo que no se olvidaba por nada
<viperhoot> buehh para creerles también...
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha si e
<RoAkSoAx> kien te dijo
<viperhoot> Ng
<viperhoot> buehh ese es su nick
<viperhoot> creo que es NIck Ali
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, no te pasa que el firefox cuando quiere te muestra flash y si no le antoja te deja un cuadro gris en esa area ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si, amd64
<viperhoot> nop
<viperhoot> 32 bits de intel
<viperhoot> me pasa a cada rato
<viperhoot> y nose a q se deba
<RoAkSoAx> si igual ami
<RoAkSoAx> es problema del flash
<RoAkSoAx> por eso ya querian meter a backports el beta
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, yo pensé que ya habias arreglado tu problema con el fix que le hiciste a npluginwarpper
<viperhoot> osea, la cosa va asi
<viperhoot> ese npluginwarpper hace que el flash se reprodusca bien ahora y que el firefox no se cierre de la nada
<viperhoot> pero ahora, el flash se muestra cuando quiere
<viperhoot> creo que voy a instalar el flash 10 beta de una
<viperhoot> capaz y se arregla
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si pe habria ke probar
<RoAkSoAx> yo cuando me pasa eso por mucho rato
<RoAkSoAx> desinstaldo y vuelvo a instalar flashplugin-nonfree
<viperhoot> ahh chucha, hay un deb del 10 beta
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, onde?
<viperhoot> en packages
<RoAkSoAx> backports
<viperhoot> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/flashplugin-nonfree
<ratasxy> hola
<RoAkSoAx> ke raro a mi no me aparece dentro del apt
<ratasxy> maldita telefonica nos cancela a los que tenemos internet inalambrico
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, es que ese paquete ya está para intrepid
<viperhoot> ratasxy, que paso ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, pero está en hardy backports
#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-24
<viperhoot> también ?
<viperhoot> ahh
<viperhoot> yo toy instalando desde el intrepid porsiaca
<viperhoot> flash 10 instalado
<viperhoot> hasta ahora va bien
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, estás en intrepid?
<viperhoot> nop
<viperhoot> me instale el paquete de intrepid en hardy :D
<RoAkSoAx> ah lol
<RoAkSoAx> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-backports/flashplugin-nonfree
<viperhoot> claro ps :D
<RoAkSoAx> si pero no se pq mela
<RoAkSoAx> no puedo instalarlo
<RoAkSoAx> desde el apt
<viperhoot> si se vuelve a poner mal ya empiezo a buscar documentación de ese problema
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> yo instalaré manualmente y a la mela :P
<viperhoot> heheh
<viperhoot> regreso
<viperhoot> vua ver batman recien
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos
<GNU-Linux> Hola buenas noches gente
<nxvl> viperhoot: veo que te gusto el EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<viperhoot> recien ayer lei la novedad
<viperhoot> la idea es perfecta
<viperhoot> nxvl, que fue del roche del planet de la mañana ?
<nxvl> el roche es de antes de ayer creo
<nxvl> mi blog se ha vuelto un foro
<viperhoot> jajaj si
<viperhoot> oe, pero aqui está uno de los contrincantes :D
<nxvl> viperhoot: eso lo discutimos en Praga, kirkland tiene varias ideas mas de donde salio esa
<nxvl> heh
<viperhoot> igual toy de acuerdo que no se pre-aprueben los envios al planet
<viperhoot> cuantas veces aqui no hemos soltado un wtf y no pasa nada
<nxvl> el problema no es tanto el WTF (por lo menos el mio), el roche es \sh
<nxvl> cree q es el duenho del mundo y puede hacer lo que se le da la gana
<nxvl> yo ya he tenido encontrones con el antes
<viperhoot> ahh si ?
<nxvl> claro
<nxvl> una vez me puteo y me dijo que era un inutil de mierda, que arregle la cagada que habia hecho (con esas palabras casi exactas) por hacer un merge de un paquete que el habia empaquetado desde 0 3 versiones antes
<viperhoot> en la mañana vi unos comments hacia él, parece que algunos no lo quieren y ponen de pretexto el CoC
<viperhoot> ahh maleadaso
<viperhoot> acuerdate que esta ubuntulog
<nxvl> y que xq habia sacado los parches de seguridad (que habian sido incluidos en debian)
<nxvl> es aleman
<nxvl> no sabe espanhol
<viperhoot> ahh buehh
<viperhoot> pero y ahora ?
<viperhoot> habrá reunión del council no?
<nxvl> de q hay, hay
<viperhoot> es oficial, y se va a armar chongaso
<nxvl> preguntale a MagicFab si va a ir de todos modos a presentar el tema
<viperhoot> MagicFab, ping ?
<viperhoot> desde la mañana está, pero nada de interactuar
<nxvl> viperhoot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda/talk
<viperhoot> nxvl, seguimos sin cambio de planet por cierto
<viperhoot> ya nose qué me da tanto insistir
<viperhoot> buehh, va a estar interesante :D
<nxvl> OMG
<nxvl> 0-day is here!
<nxvl> el internet se nos cae abajo
<viperhoot> nxvl, pero en su caso, creo que drupal si tiene feeds para categorias
<viperhoot> que yo recuerde
<nxvl> http://en.emanuele-gentili.com/?p=57
<nxvl> viperhoot: tiene solo la categoria ubuntu en el planet
<viperhoot> ta que los comments son fuertes hahaha
<diegoe> nxvl: q ya?
<nxvl> diegoe: asi es
<diegoe> merda
<nxvl> we are already fuck'd
<diegoe> sí
<diegoe> joder
<diegoe> has usado git?
<nxvl> para bajar codigo
<nxvl> nada mas
<diegoe> el bug jam es el 9 no?
<nxvl> sep
<diegoe> ok ok
<nxvl> diegoe: has usado algun web framework para python en el que no esten harcoded los campos de las tablas de la BD
<nxvl> ?
<diegoe> no entiendo tu pregunta
<nxvl> necesito hacer un programa que me maneje tablas dinamicas, es decir que la tabla ahorita puede tener 5 campos
<nxvl> pero usando el programa la debo poder cambiar a 7 u 8 campos
<nxvl> o 4
<diegoe> ah
<diegoe> y por qué necesitas q haga eso
<nxvl> diegoe: xq mi jefe es economista
<diegoe> right
<diegoe> pues quizá quieras reconsiderar cómo lo estás planteando
<diegoe> deberías agregar rows, no cols
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> el dood lo que quiere es poder manejar diferentes tipos de informacion
<nxvl> es decir hacer sus tablas que manejes los datos desde el aplicativo y no desde el codigo
<nxvl> cosa que si se le ocurre agregar una columna mas a la tabla donde tiene la informacion de los clientes por cada linea
<nxvl> pueda hacerlo
<nxvl> (por ejemplo agregar un nuevo impuesto o seguimiento de tareas)
<nxvl> en resumen: un excel al que le puedas poner permisos por campos
<nxvl> y todos puedan ingresar mediante usuario y password
<nxvl> creo que voy a tener que desarrollar mi propio modulo para eso
<nxvl> :S
<RoAkSoAx> chambea nxvl chambea :P
<RoAkSoAx> uy toy lag kreo
<nxvl> yo toy con suenho
<nxvl> nos vimos!
<GNu-Linux> Hola gente
<GNu-Linux> buenas noches
<xander21c> Holas
<srinux> saludos cander21c
<viperhoot> oe RoAkSoAx tmr, vuelve a pasar lo mismo con el flash xD
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hahahaha si pe caballeros nomas
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, desinstalalo y vuelve a instalarlo
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> aer
<viperhoot> flashpluging-nonfree ese es no ?
<RoAkSoAx> pero con el --purge
<RoAkSoAx> si
<RoAkSoAx> sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> por alguna razón hoy he amanecido con una conexión de 900kbps :D
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, yo ayer descargaba a 80-100kbpbs
<viperhoot> si man
<viperhoot> q loco
<RoAkSoAx> cuando normalemnte lo hacia a 50
<RoAkSoAx> telefonica pe tará aumentando o ke se yo
<viperhoot> se habrán quinceado o subieron velocidades ?
<RoAkSoAx> a veces suben
<RoAkSoAx> peroasi sin decir nada
<RoAkSoAx> porunos dias
<RoAkSoAx> por tantos probelmas causados
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> o happy days
<RoAkSoAx> o algo asi
<viperhoot> por lo menos ahora puedo ver los videos de youtube en alta calidad sin precargar haha
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<viperhoot> bueno, denuevo funciona el flash
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> eso hago cuando se caga por arto rato
<RoAkSoAx> brb
<viperhoot> si, pero lo raro aqui es q cuando quiere nomás funciona
<viperhoot> a veces no, pasan 5 minutos y atracan luego denuevo no
<viperhoot> como queriendo joderme
<viperhoot> haha
<xander21c> MagicFab, revuelo en ubuntu planet
<setup> hello people
<srinux> hola setup
<setup> hola
<setup> oe tu eres de ubuntu peru
<setup> o eres un colado mas como yo
<srinux> jajaja si soy de panama
<setup> jejejej
<setup> compradre
<setup> que haxciendo por estos
<setup> lares
<setup> entonces eres de ubuntu panama?
<setup> pana
<srinux> bueno pues estoy en varios canales
<srinux> XD
<srinux> si pero ese ubuntu-pa parec un desierto
<setup> pro que dices eso
<setup> aca es lo mismo
<srinux> ak hay 9 aya solo estan 2 bots XD
<srinux> el q se usa mas ak es #gnupanama y a esta hora no hay nadie
<srinux> en la noche entran pues
<setup> aya voy ingrezar
<setup> bueno esta semanano
<setup> no creo son fiestas patrias en peru
<setup> lunes y martes feriado
<setup> oe tio si quieres divertirte
<setup> ingreza a
<setup> #linuxperu
<setup> ta wena
<srinux> jooo voy a ver
<srinux> hay bastante personas XD
<setup> si+
<srinux> jaja hablan es de pelis Xd
<lastent> setup, tu de donde eres?
<MagicFab> xander21c, bah - ya veremos
<MagicFab> me ha sorprendido que se armara tanto problema solo por pedir que no sean groseros
<setup> jejej
<setup> hola
<setup> soy de peru, lima
<lastent> setup, y por que dices que estas de colado?
<redrebel> yo soy de huancayo
<redrebel> creo que aqui todos somos peruanos
<redrebel> menos el ChanServ
<ratasxy> hola
<Genelyk> olaz
<lastent> Holas
<redrebel> hola
<Genelyk> alguien sabe economia ?
<ratasxy> yo un poquito lo que me enseñane en el cole Genelyk
<Genelyk> quiero sobre el interes
<Genelyk> me dan un prestamo , de 8000 dolares para pagar con 5% de interes
<Genelyk> y  en coutas fijas por  6 meses
<redrebel> que cual es tu pregunta?
<Genelyk> el q el pago se realiza con 2 meses de gracia osea no paga interes
<Genelyk> tengo casi todo solo q no se ordenarlo
<redrebel> quieres saber cuanto vas a pagar mensual?
<redrebel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interest_rate#Types_of_interest
<setup> hola
<setup> <Genelyk>
<setup> estas+
<xander21c> Holas
<setup> hola xander21c
<setup> que paso
<setup> que haciendo pro aca
<xander21c> aca
<xander21c> habia estado medio cupado
<lastent> Genelyk estas seguro que el mes de gracia se refiere a no pagar intereses? o a que no amortizas?
<xander21c> uds q novelas??
<lastent> aca haciendo un poco de economia
<xander21c> provecho
<xander21c> Hola viperhoot
<setup> economia , chevere
<setup> he
<viperhoot> hola xander21c, despues de todo la subida de mi velocidad solo fue para la mañana :(
<viperhoot> tan chevere que estaba
<xander21c> jajaja, otra ilusion de robofonica
<viperhoot> si x[
<setup> que paso men
<viperhoot> setup, en la mañana, mi conexión a internet habia duplicado su velocidad milagrosamente
<setup> asu
<setup> mare capas
<setup> se realizo algun upgrade, en server de tongofonica
<setup> y tu cuenta isp, cambio
<setup> o alguna actulizacion en la BD, de users
<viperhoot> hmm nose, pero ahora estoy igual q antes :(
<xander21c> humm yo creo q uno de sus servers se cayo y habia menos gente conectada
<viperhoot> probablemente
<Genelyk> u.u
<Genelyk> alguien sabe como se hace el coeficiente de correlacion ?
 * xander21c ya nos leemos
<xander21c> bye
#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-25
<viperhoot> lalara lala ... :D
<viperhoot> hasta que alguien lo dijo: http://blog.goukihq.org/2008/07/24/ubuntu-request-tracker/
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> piratebay.org murio??
<viperhoot> xander21c, cierto
<viperhoot> :S
<viperhoot> xander21c, https://translations.launchpad.net/wordpress/+translations maaaanya
<viperhoot> pucha, hasta ahora no dejan empezar
<xander21c> jaja
<diegoe> contribuyan a upstream!
<GNU-Linux> exit
<lokitosamax> hola a toda la gentita del chat psps
<lokitosamax> tengo una pregunta
<lokitosamax> miren en mi escritorio no aparecen los discos montados de un derrepente no se puede aplicar ni click ni anticlick dentro de ello
<lastent> lokitosamax, pregunta pes
<lokitosamax> ademas no se por que esta asi
<lokitosamax> no se cual seria la solucion de este problema??¡¡
<lastent> lokitosamax, desde cuando esta asi? que hiciste antes de que suceda eso?
<lokitosamax> la verdad solo lo apague
<lokitosamax> desde hoy dia
<lokitosamax> que la prendi
<lastent> uhm raro, supongo que sera una configuracion del gnome
<lokitosamax> si pues loko
<lokitosamax> a mi tambien me parece raro
<lokitosamax> loko no tienes una solucion
<lokitosamax> o dime que puedo hacer
<lokitosamax> para solucionar este percance ps
<lastent> uhm lokitosamax en verdad no tengo una solucion, creo qeu lo que podria funcionar es reconfigurar el Gnome, como hacerlo no estoy seguro
<lastent> prueba esto, pero en verdad no estoy seguro $sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-mount
<lokitosamax> mmmm
<lokitosamax> no pasa nada dice que tengo que ejecutarlo como root
<xander21c> Holas
<Genelyk> olaa
<lastent> holas
<Genelyk> q asiendo
<xander21c> bajando xubuntu
<Genelyk> el alpha o el 8.04.1 ?
<xander21c> el ultimo
<xander21c> para instalarlo en una compu en mi casa
<viperhoot> Buenad
<viperhoot> heheh hasta que alguien se quejó :D http://blog.goukihq.org/2008/07/24/ubuntu-request-tracker/
<xander21c> viperhoot, hace rato era
<Genelyk> maldito speedy
<viperhoot> xander21c: si pe, pero mucho caso tampoco le hicieron a él :S
<xander21c> segun mi server, descargara xubuntu en 3h
<viperhoot> awwww que flojera son las clases de algoritmos :P
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, son aburridas
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<viperhoot> si, y este profe con una voz q da sueño
<viperhoot> de champa descubri la contraseña para pasar el proxy haahha
<rdavila> seguro viene de una mala noche en java
<viperhoot> no, más creo q es la edad haha
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx: tu crees q me vuelvo a presentar para traductor oficial ?
<viperhoot> se puede presentar denuevo ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, has seguido contribuyendo y eso?
<viperhoot> anoche me pase dos horas traduciendo un paquete completo
<RoAkSoAx> ahora tamos un poco jodidos
<viperhoot> Gnome Music Player :D  ni sabia que existia
<RoAkSoAx> con las traudcciones
<RoAkSoAx> mas que antes
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx: por qué ?
<RoAkSoAx> sobre todo con el uso de anglicismos
<viperhoot> ahh
<RoAkSoAx> y usar buenas traducciones a los terminos
<viperhoot> yo siempre he tenido la duda con "plugins"
<RoAkSoAx> pasame a mi correo enlaces de los ultimos paquetes que estuviste traduciendo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, extensiones
<viperhoot> por lo demás, castellanizo a más no poder
<viperhoot> https://translations.launchpad.net/dante
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx: ahorita toy en la U pe, con suerte y entré al chat
<RoAkSoAx> There’s no page with this address in Launchpad.
<RoAkSoAx> Check that you entered the address correctly.
<RoAkSoAx>     * Return to the Launchpad front page
<viperhoot> agregale esa cosa como ñ antes de mi nombre
<viperhoot> en este teclado no hay :D
<viperhoot> https://translations.launchpad.net/~dante
<RoAkSoAx> en el mio tampoco
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, y olvidate de hacer las traucciones en los trunk
<RoAkSoAx> porque esas no tomamos en cuenta
<viperhoot> ahhh no?
<viperhoot> hmmmm
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, no, a nosotors nos interesa las traducciones dentro de los paquetes de Ubuntu
<viperhoot> la hora q me vengo a enterar
<RoAkSoAx> no las traducciones de los trunks
<RoAkSoAx> justo el otro dia cancelamos a un brother
<viperhoot> también deberia tener algo de deber
<RoAkSoAx> porque todas sus traducciones eran en los trunk de las apps
<viperhoot> todo dentro de ubuntu hmmm, pero com que muchos traductores hay solo para ubuntu
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, pero es que los traductores oficiales al español son de UBUNTU no de las apps pe
<RoAkSoAx> por eso, nuestro "trabajo" es traducir los paquetes dentro de Ubuntu
<RoAkSoAx> no dentro de cada app que esté fuera
<viperhoot> hmm pero al español hay poco :S
<viperhoot> y lo que queda es lo más aburrido de traducir :S
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> ya por eso no toy traduciendo para hardy
<RoAkSoAx> proque queda poco
<RoAkSoAx> pero ya dentro de poco debe salir intrepid
<viperhoot> y todos se avalanzan a traducir todo en un dia.. y quedamos en las mismas haha
<viperhoot> buehh , voy a ver si encuentro algo de ubuntu 8.04 que pueda hacer
<RoAkSoAx> haha ok
<viperhoot> chuuucha
<viperhoot> pensé que tenia 2 horas de clase
<viperhoot> ahora me quedo hasta la 1pm x[
<viperhoot> buehh,,, pa no aburrirme a traducir algo haha
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx: osea que lo que consideran son las traducciones solo de los sitemas operativos ubuntu ?
<viperhoot> y solo eso ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, consideramos de las que esta dentro de launchpad.net/ubuntu --> help translate
<RoAkSoAx> porque los que sean de las apps por si mismas, se les llama trunk
<RoAkSoAx> y no pe
<viperhoot> hmm ok
<viperhoot> a ver si encuentro algo en q avanzar
<viperhoot> launchpad deberia tener una opcion para solo mostrar paquetes que faltan traducir
<srinux> saludosa todos
<alemcito> holas
<alemcito> alguien sabe como conectarse a la red de ares desde el frostwire
<alemcito> alguien sabe como conectarse a la red de ares desde frostwire
<viperhoot> ni idea, yo solo bittorrent o emule
<alemcito> xezu
<lokito> hola a todos
<lokito> tengo un problema en el ubuntu hardi heron 8.04
<srinux> hola lokito
<Genelyk> see
<Genelyk>  ya vi el problema
<lokito> lo ke pasa es que queria instalara el cairo dock
<lokito> en mi maquina
<Genelyk> deberias usar el hardy nu el hardi
<Genelyk> ese cairo clock es el reloj verdad
<lokito> y en vez de eso lo ke hice es desconfigurar toda mi pc
<srinux> cairo dock
<lokito> si
<srinux> que tiene el cairo dock
<lokito> primero fue la resolución de mi maquina
<srinux> aja
<lokito> que lo solucione con el envy
<srinux> q mas
<lokito> cosa que me parece una cuestion un poco dudosa ps encontroladores de hadware aprece mi targeta nvidia gt force 8400 desabilitada
<Genelyk> plop
<alemcito> alguien save como conectar la red de ares con frostwire
<srinux> orita tienes el cairo dock intalado ?
<lokito> he hecho gksudo - despues ingrese displayconfig-gtk
<lokito> y vi que si
<lokito> si
<lokito> pero no puedo entrar
<lokito> al cairodock
<srinux> jeje
<Genelyk> activaste el driver restringido
<lokito> no
<lokito> por que ya tuve una malaexperiencia
<srinux> bueno lokito por q no pones el gdeklet ayi hay un dock
<srinux> para mi es mejor
<srinux> q ese cairo
<lokito> ya que la pc se jode al entrar o reiniciar psps
<Genelyk> y si mejor no se ponen ninguno , ya cuando agarres experiencia
<Genelyk> le pones todo lo q kieras
<lokito> bueno dejame terminar pls fijate que ahora cuando quiero activar ciertos plugins de mi compiz en  cpnfiguracion avanzada de los efectos de escritorio solo puedo  habilitar algunos y otros no me lo permiten psps
<lokito> ??¡¡
<lokito> y mi maquina no ha estado asi ps
<lokito> ahora una pregunta mas
<lokito> por que me aparece inabilitado el driver de mi targeta de video
<lokito> se supone que el envy lo activa
<lokito> pero no se
<lokito> que pasa
<lokito> respuestas por favor¡¡¡
<Genelyk> activa lo manualmente
<Genelyk> y no uses algo q no puedes instalar , a la larga te puede acarrear problemas
<lokito> bueno loko
<lokito> te expliccare lo ke pasa
<lokito> mi targeta es una nvidia gt 8400
<lokito> cuando yo activo manualmente
<lokito> lo ke pasa es que al reiniciarse hay problemas de resolucion de pantalla en mi maquina ps
<lokito> yo lo he instalado los drives con el envy
<lokito> pero eso es una de mis dudas
<lokito> por que si los drivers ya estan por que resulta inabilitado la targeta de video
<lokito> ??¡¡
<Genelyk> q raro
<lokito> exacto
<lokito> loko
<lokito> es raro
<lokito> muy raro
<lokito> y desde que lo tengo la maquina esta con ese problema
<lokito> claro desde que uso ubuntu
<Genelyk> no
<Genelyk> me refiero a q
<Genelyk> si la solucion  esta en ubuntu-es
<lokito> si loko
<Genelyk> q raro q nbo la hayas visto
<lokito> tambien he bajado los drivers del nvidia
<lokito> los ultimos
<lokito> y lo he instalado segun como de dicen ahy
<lokito> y no pasa nada
<Genelyk> creo
<Genelyk> q lpara instalar los driver
<Genelyk> se tien qcompilar con todo y el kernel
<lokito> disculpa mi ignorancia
<lokito> eso se hace en usuario root??¡
<Genelyk> nadie nace sabiendo
<Genelyk> nonono , si lo haces es como suicidarte
<Genelyk> por cuanod se actualiza el kernel
<Genelyk> de nuevo a compilaer
<lokito> disculpame de nuevo como actualizo el kernel??¡¡
 * Genelyk piensa seriamente en mandar a windows :P
<lokito> ??¡
<lokito> jajajjaa
<lokito> la verdad me gusta el ubuntu
<Genelyk> as escuchado la cancion de miguel bose
<Genelyk> te amare
<Genelyk> cuando
<Genelyk> dice
<Genelyk> con todos tu defectos te amare
<alemcito> alguien sabe como conectar el frostwire con la red de ares?
<Genelyk> lokito prueba esto
<Genelyk> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/87615
<lokito> creo que lo puedes hacer con wine
<lokito> por ejemplo toda aplicaciones del windows como ares pueden ser arrancados por wine
<lokito> otra forma es con  maquina virtual
<lokito> virtualbox
<Genelyk> si con wine funciona normal
<lokito> ??¡
<srinux> lokito usa mejor el crossover
<srinux> likito aqui esta el link del crossover http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.net/?p=81
<srinux> soporta mas programas de winbug
<lokito> mm
<lokito> bueno yo ya uso el virtualbox y me va bien psps
<lokito> hasta el architecture 2008 y el autocad land 2008 los tengo instalado ahy
<lokito> no se como sera el croosver
<lokito> pero creo que nesecitan instalar siempre el freenetworck.net para que instalen las aplicaciones del windows como el office y los autocads psps
<srinux> puedes usar el office 2007 de mircoshit
<srinux> XD
<lokito> mm
<srinux> sip
<lokito> explicame algo de eso srinux
<srinux> bueno solo intalas el crossover
<srinux> es fasil tiene interzas grafica
<srinux> ayi seleccionas el programa de la lista
<srinux> es fasil no te va a dar problemas
<lokito> mm
<lokito> seguro
<srinux> pues claro yo lo uso
<srinux> tienes ql wine intalado ?
<srinux> el wine
<lokito> no
<lokito> lo tenia
<srinux> a bueno intalalo
<srinux> el crossover
<srinux> http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.net/?p=81
<lokito> nome gusto mucho asi que preferi utilizar el mvware y el virtualbox
<srinux> a bueno
<srinux> para gusto tan los colores XD
<Genelyk> cual es mejor el mvware o el virtuakbox ?
<lokito> pero si me dices que el crossver es bueno en hora buena probare  pspsp
<lokito> el mvware es mejor
<lokito> es mas facil pero se paga
<lokito> en cambio virtualbox es  gratuito y tb es bueno
<srinux> vmware ?
<lokito> al menos no tengo problemas
<lokito> si
<srinux> ok
<lokito> y dime srinus que programas de windows tienes instalados con el  croosver
<lokito> l crossover
<lokito> srinux estas ahy??¡¡
<srinux> no uso ninguno pero los probe
<lokito> mmm¡¡
<lokito> cuales probastes??¡¡
<srinux> probe con el office 2007 y el photoshop cs2
<lokito> mmmm
<srinux> eso tra una lista de programas
<lokito> y en el office no te pidieron mas plugins??¡
<srinux> los q salen ayi son los q funcionan bien
<srinux> nada
<lokito> mmm
<lokito> y todos  el excel el word y el power point???¡¡
<srinux> pero mira yo uso el open office y me parec mejor
<srinux> todo todo
<lokito> si eso
<lokito> si
<srinux> intalalo full si quieres
<lokito> en eso yo me quedo con linux
<lokito> pero te dire que en autocads no hay uno bueno de linux
<lokito> el qcad es bueno pero solo para 2d
<lokito> el bricscad ??¡¡
<lokito> regular
<Genelyk> blender 3d
<lokito> al menos yo uso el virtualbox sobre todo por el bendito autocad
<lokito> mira
<lokito> el blender
<lokito> es como el 3dstudio no?
<Genelyk> see
<lokito> mm
<lokito> oe loko y desde que tiempo ussa linux??¡
<Genelyk> ??
<Genelyk> seria bueno q pusiera el id para saber con quien kieres hablar
<Genelyk> pones las dos primera letras y apretas tab para autocomplementar
<lokito> Genelyk m
<lokito> si loko disculpa ps
<Genelyk> yo ubuntu desde el año pasado
<lokito> mm
<lokito> yo hace una semana
<lokito> jajja
<Genelyk> vee
<lokito> es un poco jodido
<lokito> pero es vacan y en sima gratis Genelyk
<Genelyk> no es gratis :S
<Genelyk>  y bacan
<Genelyk>  no creo ah
<Genelyk> , si fuera bacan
<lokito> no es gratis el ubuntu??¡
<Genelyk> seria mas facilq  windows y con menos problemas
<lokito> bueno hasta donde yo se el ubuntu es gratis
<Genelyk> ubuntu es software libre
<Genelyk> mas no  gratis
<lokito> entonces por que es software libre
<lokito> y ademas que no tienen tanto virus como los que tiene windows
<Genelyk> estas confundiendo los terminos de libre con  gratis
<Genelyk> pero tiene unas fallas
<lokito> si pues
<lokito> es que segun estaba  investigando linux y unixfueron creados al principio para servidores
<lokito> no tanto se fijaron en usuario
<lokito> o al menos sus sistemas operativos
<lokito> solo para servidores
<Genelyk> entonces por q tiene tan tas fallas
<Genelyk>  si son decentientes de un sistema para servidor
<lokito> genelyk pero dime
<Genelyk> q jue
<lokito> ya hice lo ke me dijo el manual
<lokito> pero aun asi no se instala lloko
<lokito> o si se instala regresa a deformarse la pantalla psps
<Genelyk> algo raroo
<Genelyk> :S
<lokito> bueno loko
<lokito> Genelyk
<lokito> un toke y sabes como arreglar el problema de mi compis??¡
<Genelyk> sera tu monitor ?
<Genelyk> a compiz
<lokito> no creo ps
<Genelyk> facil
<Genelyk>  no lo instales
<Genelyk> xD!
<lokito> como te dije ya lo he configurado
<lokito> ??¡¡
<lokito> antes
<lokito> ahora no se que le pasa
<lokito> por que si funcionaba el compiz normal
<Genelyk> antes
<Genelyk>  intenta instalar la 7.10
<Genelyk> la  8.04 aun tiene pekeños problemas graves
<lokito> mmm
<lokito> si ps
<lokito> creo que me voy a cambiar a la 7.10
<Genelyk> se
<Genelyk> ademas creo q te estas ilusionando demasiado
<Genelyk> seguro viste algun video de compiz  antes de isntalar ubuntu
#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-26
<lokitosamax0123> hola
<lokitosamax0123> a todos
<lokitosamax0123> srinux
<lokitosamax0123> ya active mi targeta de video de gt force 8400
<lokitosamax0123> pero tengo un problema que cuando voy a apariencias
<lokitosamax0123> y quiero poner extra no me sale
<lokitosamax0123> ??¡¡
<lokitosamax0123> cual sera el problema??¡
<el> hola
<el> alguien que me pueda ayudar por favor
<viperhoot> ehmmm plantea defrente tu pregunta
<el> viperhoot
<viperhoot> si dime
<el> lo que pasa es que instale mis drivers de nvidea como ya no funciona el envy tuve que instalarlo de la misma linck de la empresa
<viperhoot> no intentaste a instalarlo desde los repos de ubuntu ?
<viperhoot> hasta donde sé, ha drivers para nvidia disponibles alli
<freddierith> hola gente
<el> resulta que  hice eso por que tenia problemas con mi compiz ps no me dejaba habilitar los efectos, pero ahora resulta que con drivers y todos de la targeta de video no quiere habilitar los efectos extras
<el> yo no se por que
<freddierith> que tarjeta tines
<el> hice esto  glxinfo | grep direct
<el> es una nvidea 8400 gt
<freddierith> que ete s ale en el valor
<viperhoot> el, tienes instalado el paquete compizconfig-setting-manager y compiz-fusion-plugins-extra ?
<el> el primero si
<freddierith> de glxinfo
<el> pero el segundo??¡
<viperhoot> instalate ambosd
<freddierith> que te sale
<el> nuenoya instale el sudo aptitude install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<el> pero no sale
<el> pero no se activa los efectos extras srinux
<el> direct rendering: Yes  esto me sale freddierith
<srinux> click derecho en escritorio
<srinux> propiedades
<srinux> efectos visuales
<el> no sale propiedades
<srinux> dico cambiar fondo
<srinux> de escritorio XD
<el> jajaja me suena a windows¡
<el> ya que mas
<el> que mas hago srinux
<srinux> es q lo dije por el panel
<el> ah
<srinux> q le das click derecho
<srinux> ya ahora en efectos visuales
<srinux> y activas el q dic extra
<srinux> el,  yaa
<el> el mismo mensage
<el> srinux
<srinux> q mensage
<srinux> ????
<el> No se han podido activar los efectos de escritorio
<el> ese
<srinux> mmmm
<srinux> no c entoncs XD
<el> estaba funcionando bien hasta que quise instalar una nota
<srinux> ashala
<srinux> no c entincs
<el> no creo que mi targeta sea muy debil para llevar el compiz srinux??¡¡
<el> bueno quien me podra ayudar
<el> carambas
<xander21c> Holas
<el> hola xanderr21c
<el> tu tienes alguna solucion a que me des una sugerencia
<el> ??¿¡
<xander21c> sobre??
<el> mira no se por que no puedo  habilitar mis efectos  extras de mi escritorio
<el> pensaba primero que era mi targeta de video pero acabo de instalar sus drivers es una gtforce 8400 nvidea
<el> pero todavia no puedo habilitar los efectos extras de mi escritorio de mi ubuntu 8.04 xander21c
<el> alguna sugerencia??¿
<xander21c> installa compiz-settings manager
<el> haber xander21c alguna idea para resolver este dilema??¡
<xander21c> ﻿instala compiz-settings manager
<el> ya lo hice
<xander21c> personaliza en la parte de animacion
<el> no pasa nada
<el> xanderc21
<xander21c> ?
<xander21c> tu compu tiene los efectos activados??
<el> mira eso es lo ke quiero hacer me voy a sistema>>preferencias>>apariencias>>efectos visuales>>extras
<el> y me sale que no se puede activar los efectos extras
<xander21c> humm entonces quiere decir q tu combinacion de hardware no te permite
<xander21c> dime q tarjeta de video tienes
<el> aunque no lo creas en la mañana yo podia mover mi cubo y todos los efectos del compiz
<el> ah tengo una gt force 8400 nvidea
<el> 8400 nvivia
<el> nvidi
<xander21c> reinstala los drivers de nvidia
<el> DE NUEVO
<el> YA
<xander21c> usa envy-ng
<xander21c> mira esto http://dev.compiz-fusion.org/~cyberorg/2008/07/07/opensuse-110-compiz-fusion-on-iphone/
<xander21c> diegoe: q fue de los talleres de empaquetamiento??
<diegoe> la fecha es el 16
<diegoe> la hora falta
<xander21c> el 16 de agosto no es el evento del PLUG??
<el> como es eso
<xander21c> diegoe??
<diegoe> así parece
<diegoe> me enteré ahora
<diegoe> pero no debería importar
<xander21c> si pues
<diegoe> osea son 15 personas versus 100
<diegoe> no creo q nos la perdamos :P
<xander21c> jajaj
<diegoe> me invitaron a hablar ahí, pero la verdad no sé si tenga de qué y si las horas del taller encajen bien
<el> disculpe
<el> tengo un problema con el hadware mi ubuntu no lo identifica  y bes mi targeta de video
<el> alguien sabe por favor como solucionar este problema
<alemcito> holas
<el> hola
<el> alemecito
<el> oe loko me puedes ayudar en esta situación compadre
<alemcito> holas como tas
<alemcito> que fue'
<el> aca pe preocupado ps lokito
<alemcito> ???
<alemcito> quien eres?
<el> es que mi ubuntu ahora no lo identifica a mi targeta de video
<alemcito> plop
<el> lo identificaba y todo pero ahora no se que pasa lokito
<alemcito> que tarjeta tienes?
<el> es una gt force 8400
<alemcito> nvidia?
<el> si
<alemcito> pera
<alemcito> ya broder usate el envyng
<alemcito> hei
<el> si loko
<el> si
<el> o sea no lo reconoce a la targeta de video
<el> psps
<el> ese es el problema y no se por que se ha puesto asi
<lokito> srinux
<srinux> q paso lokito
<srinux> lokito, mo va todo
<lokito> lo que pasa  es que voy a formatear mi ubuntu loko
<srinux> ajjajjajaj
<srinux> y eso por q
<srinux> ?
<lokito> hay muchos errores
<srinux> como cuales ?
<lokito> es que parece que cometi un error en querer instalar el cairodock
<lokito> ahora ya ni me identifica la targeta de video
<srinux> mmm ya
<lokito> y no se como solucionarlo
<lokito> no solo eso cuando abro la carpeta de sinapsis
<lokito> igual me manda error
<lokito> carajo pero asi se aprende
<srinux> ajajaja
<srinux> y q vas a formatiar orita
<srinux> ya ya
<srinux> ?
<lokito> oe loko solo un ultimo favor quiero volver a instalar el ubuntu
<lokito> pero dime como hago un disco de buteo en ubuntu
<lokito> para poder bootearlo
<lokito> y asi instalar de nuevo
<srinux> pero los discos ya son de boteo
<lokito> disculpa derrepente suena demasiada inosente la pregunta pspspps
<srinux> jajjajjaa
<lokito> es que mis discos no los tengo yo ahora
<srinux> y entoncs
<srinux> como vas hacer ?
<lokito> pero tengo el programa
<srinux> cual programa ?
<lokito> en mi maquina
<srinux> cual ?
<lokito> tengo el instetalador del ubuntu
<lokito> en mi pc
<srinux> bueno copialo en cd
<srinux> man pero no c puede
<srinux> como lo vas a ejecutar XD
<srinux> cuanto pesa el intalador ?
<lokito> no lo ke kiero es quemarlo en un cd pero no se en que extension hacerlo
<lokito> eso no importa yo tengo un dvd
<lokito> y si alcanza en un cd loko
<lokito> no hay problema
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx,
<viperhoot> creo que nos quedamos con nuestro actual planet nomás
<viperhoot> voy a hacerle unos rediseños
<ratasxy> hola
<viperhoot> hola ratasxy
<ratasxy> viperhoot, sabes como hacer para pasr internet inalambricamnete
<viperhoot> ?
<viperhoot> pasar intenet ?
<viperhoot> como asi? de una pc a otra ¿?
<ratasxy> si de una otra inalambricamente, viperhoot
<viperhoot> o de un punto a varias ?
<viperhoot> hmm la verdad que no
<ratasxy> es uqe quiero hacerlo con mi router inalmabrico
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> de eso se encarga el router
<viperhoot> pero lo hace automatico por lo general, tu solo tienes que buscar la señal con tu pc
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, nos quedamos con ese planet nomás creo :D http://www.ubuntu-pe.org/planeta
<viperhoot> o al menos por ahora
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, jode pe al sisadmin
<viperhoot> ya aburre
<viperhoot> mejor le hice un diseño más decente al planet que tenemos
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<viperhoot> buehh, me voy al cevichito... pa matar resaca hahah
<akagogo> hola chicos
<akagogo> se me acaba de colgar mi ubuntu
<akagogo> Jul 26 12:01:02 chuckpc gdm[5561]: WARNING: servicio principal: Se obtuvo SIGABRT. Algo ha ido muy mal. ¡Nos caemos!
<akagogo> alguien me puede guiar con los logs?
<akagogo> para saber que fallo y eso
<akagogo> ya se que paso xD, gracias igual
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ketal el ceviche :P
<viperhoot> buenaso
<viperhoot> ta q no puedo pararme haha
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> ke trozo le comiste al pescado :P
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> naaa
<viperhoot> frito con ceviche, ceviche, arroz con pollo, aji de gallina
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahaha
<viperhoot> a lo serio q no puedo pararme
<RoAkSoAx> guarda pe
<RoAkSoAx> hahahah
<viperhoot> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> ta bien ta bien
<RoAkSoAx> yo me wa a comer una flaka
<RoAkSoAx> :P
<RoAkSoAx> xD
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahaahah
<viperhoot> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> si ya viene ya mi comida :P
<RoAkSoAx> en media hroa llega
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahaha
<viperhoot> hahahah es sabado ps !
<RoAkSoAx> hqhaha
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<viperhoot> ta q anoche ha sido bombaza
<viperhoot> ya estaba viendo cuadruple
<viperhoot> y me llaman al celu: oe dante, ya estoy en particionado, escojo manual no??? haha
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> ta ke ayer yo he descansado mas riko
<RoAkSoAx> ke el pan con chancho
<RoAkSoAx> y el jueves si me la pegué
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<viperhoot> cuando uno ya se ha graduado :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha si pe
<RoAkSoAx> pero ya me tan jodiendo pa ke chambee pero todavia no kiero :P
<RoAkSoAx> ya será pa setiembre o que se yo
<RoAkSoAx> creo que wa a formar mi empresa de Servicios de Linux y eso
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> contratas ps
<viperhoot> Roak soft hahah
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha si pe, ya veremos
<RoAkSoAx> ya un amigo tb me ah dicho oe formemos emrpesa de una vez ke tengo clientes en lima
<RoAkSoAx> y como que puede serg
<RoAkSoAx> hay que evaluar bien todo
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> awww trabajar... :P
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> jahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> eso mismo digo yo
<RoAkSoAx> por eso es que formaria empreesa
<RoAkSoAx> pa tener chulis
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahaah
<viperhoot> jajaja
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, y hasta ahora nada del planet?
<viperhoot> nada man
<viperhoot> nos quedamos con el que hay nomás creo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ojala pongan rapido csm, kreo que vamos a tener que cambair de hosting nomas
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha porque no hay nada de libertad en el que tenemos
<viperhoot> eso
<RoAkSoAx> si pe, ya kreo qeu de aca a un par de meses
<RoAkSoAx> me alkilare una VPS
<viperhoot> nos alojas :D
<RoAkSoAx> haha viperhoot tu tb tienes buen hosting :P
<viperhoot> ehhh
<viperhoot> no creo ah
<viperhoot> hahah
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, haha si pe
<RoAkSoAx> cuanto ganas en google ads?
<viperhoot> hmmm no mucho
<viperhoot> la cosa es tener una web que genere buen trafico
<viperhoot> y colgar los anuncios
<viperhoot> mi ultimo pago de google adsense fue hace como 3 meses
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, suave, pro decho que con el planet.ubuntu.com si te genera
<RoAkSoAx> yo tengo un brother ke gana mas de 2mil cocos al mes por eso
<viperhoot> puro adsense ?
<viperhoot> aaaala
<RoAkSoAx> si
<RoAkSoAx> y eso
<RoAkSoAx> www.gritala.net (está caida) www.inadecuado.com www.rapidescargas.com y www.agregala.com
<viperhoot> oe RoAkSoAx pero wordpress.com es un carajo sin anuncios
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si pe... ellos ganan a costa de nosotros:P hahahaha poreos quiero comprar mi VPS y hacer una wena web pa generar ingresos pe :P
<RoAkSoAx> yo con 100 al mes soy feliz
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahaah
<viperhoot> jajaja y yo también
<RoAkSoAx> haha si pe
<viperhoot> por ahi lei que wordpress.com dejará en el futuro adsense
<viperhoot> pero para tener esa caracteristica tendrias que pagar
<viperhoot> osea... pagas para mostrar anuncios hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si petan huevones
<RoAkSoAx> prefiero alkilar mi hosting
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaa
<RoAkSoAx> ahi tienes mas contrl pe
<viperhoot> eso si
<viperhoot> já.. tampoco me desespero por plata :P
<viperhoot> pero si me cae algo , no me quejo
<viperhoot> ojalá se apuren con esa función en wordpress
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, y u-pe genera adsense?
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> ahi no ves que hay 2 bloques ?
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<viperhoot> pero creo que nunca vamos a sacar algo
<RoAkSoAx> pero genera tanto como pa contrattar un hoting?
<viperhoot> ahhh no
<viperhoot> es que la idea en la web es tener esos anuncios como un extra
<viperhoot> los he puesto en lugares que no incomoden demasiado
<viperhoot> podria poner uno en el front y nos forramos... pero creo que no seria del todo buena idea
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<viperhoot> a mi por ejemplo, me molesta entrar a sitios repletos de anuncios por todos lados y no se le de mucha prioridad al contenido
<viperhoot> pero odio a wordpress.com por no dejar poner anuncios haha
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, pregunta
<viperhoot> gonzalo también dirige ubuntu-es no ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si
<viperhoot> hmm ok
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ke kieres participar?
<viperhoot> no
<viperhoot> tenia la duda si sigue metido en ubuntu-es
<viperhoot> como administrará a ubuntu-es ??? :P
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hahahaaaaaa siempre ayuda y eso pe
<RoAkSoAx> tamre no llega el almuerzo
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> pendejo
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> me akaba de llamar diciendo ke nay taxis
<RoAkSoAx> csm
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahaha
<viperhoot> osea... no quiere
<viperhoot> o ninguno de los themas propuestos para intrepid convence: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid
<RoAkSoAx> a versh
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, este es el theme color cafesito pero pa hardy?? https://launchpad.net/~kwwii/+archive ??
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> a ver
<viperhoot> parece
<viperhoot> pero igual nada es fijo
<viperhoot> por ahi dicen q será uno color crema a las finales
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, el color ke está ahora ta paja, a mi me gusta
<viperhoot> eso su
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> pero si por ejemplo tienes q leer bastante, con esos colores seguro que cansa
<RoAkSoAx> si decho
<RoAkSoAx> aunke no tanto.. habria que probar
<RoAkSoAx> perosi una convinacion de asi oscuro y claro
<viperhoot> yo ahorita tengo mi maquina con un look a lo winxp haha
<RoAkSoAx> no es muy buena
<RoAkSoAx> yo el gnome traducionarl noma
<viperhoot> es que estaba buscando colores claros y este me convence
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, osea si es buen look el de xp... pero la wada es ke ya dejha xp de lado oe
<viperhoot> naaaa
<viperhoot> no me refiero a eso
<viperhoot> hmmmm
<viperhoot> http://viperhoot.googlepages.com/Pantallazo.png cheka
<viperhoot> chucha se rompio la silla x_x
<viperhoot> al menos la interfaz se nota agradable :D
<viperhoot> yo voto xq se olviden de una buena vez del marron en los themes de ubuntu xP
<RoAkSoAx> ahhahahaahah
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ta paja
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<viperhoot> x)
#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-27
<niko151291> necesito ayuda para conectar a internet mi Pc
<carlos> ayuda con la configuracion de mi  conexion a internet
 * CarlosBacalla is away: Estoy un poco ocupado ;) http://www.CarlosBacalla.com -- http://www.AmbitoLibre.org 
 * CarlosBacalla is back (gone 00:00:04)
<ratasxy> hola
<viperhoot> nxvl, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu hahahah ahora si lo explican claramente
<viperhoot> y lo ha hecho MagicFab para dar más colera hahaa
<elfos> alguien sabe algun programa parecido al wine
<elfos> o mejor que el wine??¡¡
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> cedega para juegos
<viperhoot> croosover tambien para arrancar programas windows
<elfos> asi se escribe
<elfos> croosover
<elfos> ??¡¡
<viperhoot> crossover
<viperhoot> elfos, http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/CrossOver_Office
<elfos> disculpa loko y el viperhoot el crosover cual es su pagina oficial??¡
<viperhoot> http://www.codeweavers.com/products/
<viperhoot> elfos, crossover es de pago
<viperhoot> hasta donde sé es de pago
<elfos> si ps eso es lo ke estoy viendo loko
<elfos> mmm??¡
<elfos> y para juegos el
<elfos> cedega
<elfos> que tal tambien es pagado??¡
<ratasxy> hola
<elfos> es tambien pagado el cedega small
<elfos> ??¡¡
<viperhoot> elfos, si, el cedega tambien es de pago
<elfos> mmm
<elfos> pero alguien tiene el crack de eso
<elfos> o hay sitios web donde te dan el crack??¿
<viperhoot> hmm eso si ni idea
<viperhoot> elfos, pero que no te funciona lo que necesitas con wine ?
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, tas ?
<viperhoot> oe mira: http://www.ubuntu-eu.org/?page_id=5
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, sinta
<viperhoot> son servers para loco teams pero hubicados en las europas
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ahi está diciendo para manejar los DNS Records de losdominios ubuntu-xx
<viperhoot> si, pero solo de los locos que están alojados ahi
<viperhoot> es solo una idea
<viperhoot> pero algo me dice que podemos mudarnos a esos servers
<viperhoot> y .. en teoria.. nos darian acceso a modificar archivos y dns
<RoAkSoAx> habria que averigaur
<viperhoot> pensé que solo eran para los locos europeos
<RoAkSoAx> pero ahi dice que los ubuntu-xx , osea se refere a todos
<viperhoot> peor ahi veo que está alojado ubuntu-ir
<RoAkSoAx> porque no especifica que sean europeos
<viperhoot> claro
<RoAkSoAx> asi ke si pe
<RoAkSoAx> habria que ver
<RoAkSoAx> si dejan
<viperhoot> seria la solucion :D
<viperhoot> la nota es quién será el encargado
<viperhoot> http://www.ubuntu-eu.org/index.php?paged=2 este es su track sistem
<viperhoot> pero el firefox no me deja entrar
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, y estos todos los sitios alojados: http://weblogs.ubuntu-eu.org/
<RoAkSoAx> si pe habria que ver
<viperhoot> buehh de ahi lo discutimos,,,, mis viejos se fueron de viaje y ya empieza la libertad hahaha
<viperhoot> nos leemos ;)
<akagogo> hola gente
<akagogo> de que hablan sorry xD
<akagogo> porque se quieren mudar de host :S?}
<RoAkSoAx> akagogo, porque no nos dan libertades para modificaciones
<RoAkSoAx> ya que primero tenemos que abrir un ticket y  esperar a que los sysadmins de canonical revisen y hagan el cambio
<akagogo> eso me parece un cuello de botella asquerosaso
<akagogo> pero ellos te estan dando todo no?
<akagogo> no entiendo muy bien lo de tickets, pero suena complicado xD
<akagogo> facil que terminas haciendo tu web bamba ubuntus-pe,org xD
<ratasxy> OIGAN ALGUIEN SABE UN SUPER PROYECTO DE FERIA DE CIENCIAS
<ratasxy> perodn por gritar
<ratasxy> saben un super proyecto de feria de ciencias
<steven__> holas a todos
<steven__> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<steven__> recien lo instale
<steven__> y pues la tarjeta inlambrica de mi laptop no funciona
<steven__> me la detecta pero no funciona
<steven__> mi version
<steven__> de ubuntu es la 8.04 LTS
<steven__> me pueden ayudar
<xander21c> Holas
#ubuntu-pe 2009-07-20
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl_, sigues en el mentoring reception?? Quien está libre para un Senior Mentorship?
<nxvl_> RoAkSoAx: si ivoks quiere puede seguir siendo tu mentor
<nxvl_> RoAkSoAx: PERO
<nxvl_> RoAkSoAx: yo creo q no necesitas mentor, solo practica
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pues en realidad ivoks me dijo que haga un package from scratch para ya aplicar a MOTU
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, no quieres revisar: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gnome-gmail-notifier ? :P xD
<nxvl> te falta practica nomas
<nxvl> eso no esta ya en universe?
<nxvl> gmail-notify
<nxvl> ah no, es otro
<nxvl> aer
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si es otro xD
<nxvl> ugh, necesito un adaptador sata -> usb
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: te he dejado un par de comentarios
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, Ya buena voz. Gracias
<nxvl> no se si me debas agradecer :P
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, hahah no parece tan dificil :)
<nxvl> tons xq no lo has hecho antes!
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, hahaha se me paso xD
<nxvl> por eso aun no eres MOTU :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, le estás haciendo el lintian al .deb verdad? porque el .dsc no me muestra esos warnings
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> al changes
<RoAkSoAx> roaksoax@undercover:~/Desktop/karmic/scratch/gnome-gmail-notifier$ lintian -iIv gnome-gmail-notifier_0.9.4-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<RoAkSoAx> N: Setting up lab in /tmp/yoCnVr7jUZ ...
<RoAkSoAx> N: Processing changes file gnome-gmail-notifier_0.9.4-0ubuntu1_source.changes ...
<RoAkSoAx> N: Processing 1 packages...
<RoAkSoAx> N: ----
<RoAkSoAx> N: Processing source package gnome-gmail-notifier (version 0.9.4-0ubuntu1) ...
<RoAkSoAx> W: gnome-gmail-notifier source: newer-standards-version 3.8.2 (current is 3.8.0)
<RoAkSoAx> N:
<RoAkSoAx> N:    The source package refers to a Standards-Version which is newer than the
<RoAkSoAx> N:    highest one lintian is programmed to check. If the source package is
<RoAkSoAx> N:    correct, then please upgrade lintian to the newest version. (If there is
<RoAkSoAx> N:    no newer lintian version, then please bug lintian-maint@debian.org to
<RoAkSoAx> N:    make one.)
<RoAkSoAx> N:
<RoAkSoAx> N:    Severity: normal, Certainty: certain
<RoAkSoAx> N:
<RoAkSoAx> N: Removing /tmp/yoCnVr7jUZ ...
<RoAkSoAx> y eso porque estoy en Jaunty todavia
<nxvl> 04:02 PM [~/dev/ubuntu/src/gnome-gmail-notifier/tmp]
<nxvl> nxvl@buster $ lintian gnome-gmail-notifier_0.9.4-0ubuntu1_amd64.changes
<nxvl> W: gnome-gmail-notifier: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/gnome-gmail-notifier
<RoAkSoAx> roaksoax@undercover:~/Desktop/karmic/scratch/gnome-gmail-notifier$ lintian gnome-gmail-notifier_0.9.4-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<RoAkSoAx> W: gnome-gmail-notifier source: newer-standards-version 3.8.2 (current is 3.8.0)
<RoAkSoAx> oh
<RoAkSoAx> al changes despues del build
<nxvl> ah si, lo de los estandares tienes razon, yo me huevie
<RoAkSoAx> entonces solo el manpage
<RoAkSoAx> y debian/copyright
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> mira el copyright de augeas
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, es obligatorio que proporcione un manpage?
<nxvl> sep
#ubuntu-pe 2009-07-23
<airc> holaaa
<airc> tengo instalado ubuntu 9.04, el cual viene con openoffice 3.0
<airc> quiero instalar openoffice 3.1 y no puedo .... siempre devuelve error....
<airc> alguien me puede ayudar??
<airc> buenas noches..... ¿alguien me puede ayudar a instalar Openoffice 3.1 ??
<airc> ¿alguien me puede ayudar a instalar Openoffice 3.1 ??
<alvaro> holaaaa
<alvaro> ¿cómo se instala una webcam con skype en ubuntu??
<airc> buen día.... No puedo instalar openoffice 3.1 .... ¿alguien me puede ayudar?
<airc> alguien está por ahí ??
<airc> no puedo instalar open office en ubuntu.... ¿alguien me puede ayudar?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-07-24
<airc> quiero instalar Open office en ubuntu, pero me sale error..... ¿alguien me puede ayudar??
<RoAkSoAx> airc: OpenOffice viene instalado por defecto en Ubuntu
<airc> hola RoAkSoAx... gracias por responder....
<airc> tengo instalado ubuntu 9.04 que viene con OO 3.0
<airc> quise instalar OO 3.1, pero me devuelve error.... ¿hay alguna razón para eso?
<RoAkSoAx> airc: dependiendo al error. que error te muestra
<airc> a ver.... voy a intentarlo de nuevo
<airc> he descargado el archivo de la web de OO... hago doble clic para instalarlo.... aparece mensaje si quiero abrir o instalar.... elijo instalar.... y nada aparece.... como si nada hubiera hecho...
<airc> ni mensaje de estar realizando un proceso.... ni mensaje de error..... nada....
<RoAkSoAx> airc: es un .bin?
<airc> no
<airc> he descargado el archivo "OOo_3.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_es.tar.gz" de la web oficial de OO ..... y he intentado instalar de 2 maneras:
<airc> 1) doble clic.... abre ventana con 3 archivos.... elijo "install"... y sale "No se pudo abrir el archivo /home/cs/.cache/.fr-N90QqZ/install."
<RoAkSoAx> airc: pon: tar zxvf OOo_3.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_es.tar.gz
<RoAkSoAx> y te debe descomprimir
<RoAkSoAx> en una carpeta
<RoAkSoAx> entra a la carpeta y ahi debe haber un archivo INSTALL o README
<RoAkSoAx> qeu te dice como isntalar
<airc> dónde está la carpeta creada??.... no la veo
<RoAkSoAx> airc: donde te lo has descargado?
<RoAkSoAx> en el escritorio?
<RoAkSoAx> entra a una terminal
<RoAkSoAx> y pones 'cd Desktop'
<airc> sí.... en el escritorio...
<RoAkSoAx> y ahi pon un 'ls'
<RoAkSoAx> y te debe aparecer
<RoAkSoAx> sino pega el resultado
<airc> en el escritorioi tengo un archivo install... un unistell.... y la carpeta RPMS
<airc> le doy doble clic a install.... y es ahí donde me pregunta si quiero ejecutar...
<airc> elijo "Ejecutar".... y nada sucede...
<RoAkSoAx> ya
<RoAkSoAx> entonces desde una terminar pon: './install'
<airc> falta un parámetro....
<RoAkSoAx> que parametro?
<RoAkSoAx> no dice
<RoAkSoAx> ?
<airc> Usage: ./install [-a,--add] [-l,--link] [-U,--update] [-h,--help] <rpm-source-dir> <office-installation-dir>
<RoAkSoAx> airc: dale a ver ./install --help
<RoAkSoAx> y a ve rsi te sale una ayuda más detallada
<RoAkSoAx> airc, algo?
<airc> igual.... nada... ni para atr{as ni para adelante..... no se ejecuta el "install"
<RoAkSoAx> airc, donde lo descargaste no hay instrucciones de instalacion?
<airc> no... es la web de OO
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, para arreglar un FTBFS en Ubuntu, si ya lo arreglaron en Debian, pido un sync?
<RoAkSoAx> o aplico el patch nomas?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-07-25
<FreeDownload> Hola...
<FreeDownload> Gente de Peru ?
<FreeDownload> Necesito ayuda con el audio de una laptop HP DV-4 1140GO  con 9.04
<FreeDownload> No es para mi, es para una chica de Peru.
<jcoh> las RoAkSoAx
<luis_vargas> hola amigos
<luis_vargas> tengo lios con las tildes y las letras ñ en ubuntu me reemplaza por caracter raro
<luis_vargas> tenia archivos creados en windows y cuando voy abrir  me remplaza por caracter raros
#ubuntu-pe 2010-07-29
<julio_> hola alguien me podría recomendar algún programa para crear paquete .deb que sea fasil y bueno
#ubuntu-pe 2011-07-25
<nikecru666> Hola a todos!
<brian-99> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2011-07-30
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-23
<JoseeAntonioR> huh?!
<SergioMeneses> mira ubuntulog esta offline
<JoseeAntonioR> si, ya lo reconectaron
<JoseeAntonioR> pero falta ubuntulog2
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, venga como hago para ser el chair sino existe la meeting como tal en un calendar?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: #startmeeting
<SergioMeneses> no es con @
<SergioMeneses> ?
<SergioMeneses> digo con &
<JoseeAntonioR> no, no, para meetingology es #
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, decia para el de uco
<JoseeAntonioR> por eso
<JoseeAntonioR> para meetings es #
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero si es & entonces?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: para el resto de comandos, que no sean para meetings
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaaaaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, para iniciar una meeting no hay necesidad de tenerla registrada en un ical?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no, para nada
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, perfecto
<SergioMeneses> entre al #ubuntu-co-meeting
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, mavaperu!
<mavaperu> buenas noches, soy de la ciudad de Chiclayo
<mavaperu> estoy iniciandome en Ubuntu Server ,  quisiera saber como puedo hacer para q mi servidor de BD postgresql se conecte a travez de SSH
<mavaperu> estoy desarrollando una aplicacion c#  para q corra en ubuntu y win
<mavaperu> CUANDO ABRA UN EVENTO EN CHICLAYO ???
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: como vamos?
<M1L0> Ya en casa...  POR FIN
<M1L0> JAJAJA
<M1L0> ahora a descansar
<M1L0> hasta luego amigos!
<SergioMeneses> miren compañeros: http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2012/07/23/ubuntu-webapps-en-espanol/
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos
<SergioMeneses> ud me pingneo hace unas horas?
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, roaksoax \o
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hola hola!
<JoseeAntonioR> no, respondi a lo que me mando hace una hora :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaaa
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, les estan poniendo problemas en el community?
 * SergioMeneses lee pero no responde
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, estamos coordinando lo de uonair
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok... como veo que benjamin no esta muy convencido
<SergioMeneses> y pues no participo en ese proyecto por eso no he dado voz
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: estamos viendo opciones para diversas cosas, Jorge estaba un poco estresado por unas cosillas, pero nada mas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaa eso es normal
<SergioMeneses> dale entonces!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, estas en el colegio¿?
<JoseeAntonioR> en dasa
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero ocupado?
<JoseeAntonioR> no, para nada
<JoseeAntonioR> casi me quedo dormido antes :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, entrale a #ubuntu-co-meeting
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, nxvl roaksoax a uds el keyserver les esta presentando problemas?
<JoseeAntonioR> el keyserver.ubuntu.com:11731?
<nxvl> no idea
<nxvl> aer
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si
<SergioMeneses> ando cambiando mis claves
<JoseeAntonioR> esta up
<SergioMeneses> y me tira error
<JoseeAntonioR> up and running
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ? que error?
<nxvl> no, ac funciona
<SergioMeneses> me dice q no esta disponible
<JoseeAntonioR> puerto 11371?
<SergioMeneses> el problema, es que el keyserver es el de la firma del coc
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si el mismo... ando por seahorse
<SergioMeneses> osea no hay problema
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, nxvl ahora si funciono
<SergioMeneses> despues de 3 intentos
<JoseeAntonioR> me alegro
<SergioMeneses> eso esta raro
<JoseeAntonioR> el mundo es raro
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja es de locos
<JoseeAntonioR> presiento que esta semana estare corriendo de un lado al otro
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y eso?
<JoseeAntonioR> examenes, ensayos, uonair
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> a todos nos toca
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-24
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ash cerre el gmail por accidente
<SergioMeneses> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay problema
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, una pregunta el diaria de ubuntu se genera automaticamente?
<JoseeAntonioR> como?
<JoseeAntonioR> el daily build?
<SergioMeneses> no se... me preguntaron hace rato si el UbuntuWeeklyNewslette se generaba automaticamente
<SergioMeneses> de lo cual no tengo ni idea
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: para nada!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: el ubuntu weekly newsletter es resultado de una serie de arduo trabajo durante 7 dias
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola, viperhoot!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hola chochera :)
<JoseeAntonioR> como vamos?
<viperhoot> alistando maletas
<JoseeAntonioR> cuando sales/
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<viperhoot> mañana
<viperhoot> 6:20 am
<viperhoot> que pereza
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> a Lima hasta las 3pm
<viperhoot> y de ahi volando largo rato
<JoseeAntonioR> pero podras dormir en el bus
<JoseeAntonioR> te quedaras en lima buen rato?
<viperhoot> a no
<viperhoot> pajarote todo el viaje
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> estaba pensando en quedarme en lima unos días para mi regreso
<viperhoot> a ver si hacemos una reuna o algo ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, claro, cuando vuelves?
<viperhoot> no estoy muy seguro
<JoseeAntonioR> aprox?
<viperhoot> entre el 6 al 10 de agosto maso
<viperhoot> pero ya te estoy avisando seguramente ;)
<viperhoot> he contratado un vpn peruano
<JoseeAntonioR> justo esa es mi ultima semana de vacacoines
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: y que tal el servicio?
<viperhoot> por lo que escucho, hay varias webs que no abren desde allá dicen
<JoseeAntonioR> quee?
<JoseeAntonioR> como cuales?
<viperhoot> facebook para empezar :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :O
<viperhoot> parece que tampoco el de la chamba que me lleva
<viperhoot> así que ahi se compraron un vpn que usaré :)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> ya tienes acceso seguro
<viperhoot> por lo menos eso si
<viperhoot> me preocupa el inglés
<viperhoot> nada más
<viperhoot> ojalá no sufra con eso
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> nah, veras que te ira bien
<viperhoot> esperemos
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: te aviso a la vuelta a ver si nos damos una escapada por lima a perder el tiempo un rato ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> si no, google translate no mas
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, claro!
<viperhoot> jajajaj si
<viperhoot> sabes si hay algún evento para la segunda semana de agosto ?
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, nada :S
<JoseeAntonioR> para la cuarta hay
<viperhoot> ala
<viperhoot> mucho creo
<JoseeAntonioR> te tendras que regresar :P
<JoseeAntonioR> el de la infosoft
<JoseeAntonioR> espera, que consideras como segunda semana?
<viperhoot> del 8 al 17 maximo creo
<viperhoot> nada creo :S
<JoseeAntonioR> nada, la siguiente semana
<viperhoot> ala, no la hago
<JoseeAntonioR> y pa colmo jueves de la siguiente semana
<viperhoot> jajajaj
<viperhoot> ni modo :/
<viperhoot> la seguiré online nomás
<JoseeAntonioR> vere si me ponen un stream
<viperhoot> tu crees?
<viperhoot> dará para eso el evento ?
<JoseeAntonioR> por ahi puede salir
<JoseeAntonioR> solo para nuestra charla :P
<JoseeAntonioR> si no lo emito como un google hangout, me consigo una laptop
<JoseeAntonioR> y listo
<viperhoot> jajaja ojalá dé el ancho de banda
<viperhoot> pero es buena idea
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaa ok pense que eso tenian un script que leia el planet y generaba el wiki
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, \o
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: hola hola ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, posteando en el planet en ingles
<SergioMeneses> buuuuuu
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: hahaha si, un poco, quiero entrenarme en el idioma y volver a publicar por allí ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, publique en Español
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: por cierto, sabes quien administra el planetubuntu.es ?
<SergioMeneses> en ingles las ideas que quieras que lean pero las noticias de aqui en español
<viperhoot> tengo una queja con ese planet
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, no... pero podes agregar tu blog en la pagina
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> y eso?
<SergioMeneses> brb
<viperhoot> estoy suscrito a su feed
<viperhoot> pero me corta el contenido
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: que paso con el planet?
<viperhoot> y para leerlo completo me manda obligatoriamente a planetubuntu.es
<viperhoot> donde también está el contenido recortado
<viperhoot> y que recién me manda al sitio original
<viperhoot> me suena eso a mala fé
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: yo posteo y se ve el contenido completo :S
<JoseeAntonioR> el contenido que posteaste hoy esta completo
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: en el planet ubuntu todo normal, decia con el de planetubuntu.es
<JoseeAntonioR> ah
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ni idea quien lo maneja, pero me parece una mala práctica eso de recortar el contenido del feed sólo para ir a su sitio web
<JoseeAntonioR> si pues
<viperhoot> fuera de eso todo normal, mi blogsito apenas tiene 3 entradas :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> el mio revento con el anuncio
<JoseeAntonioR> mas de 700 visitas en 2 dias
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hahaha si, generan buen tráfico
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, pero eso lo hace con todos los post
<SergioMeneses> revisalos
<SergioMeneses> no solo los tuyos
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: si, con todos, es una queja en general
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: me sorprende que ninguno de los blogs allí suscritos se hayan quejado, varios de esos son bastante buenos
<SergioMeneses> pues si
<viperhoot> en fin
<SergioMeneses> yo lo reviso semanalmente
<viperhoot> los dejo amigos, mañana ya nos leemos desde el otro lado del mundo mundial ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, buen viaje!
<viperhoot> a ver si traigo fruta! :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, exitos
<SergioMeneses> por cierto a donde va?
<viperhoot> Ahí nos leemos o/
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: a conocer a las vietnamitas un rato :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, :OOOOOOOOOO
<SergioMeneses> bueno que las asiaticas lo traten bien
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: yo me sorprendí más por las 28 horas que durará el condenado viaje
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, es avion... relajese y disfrute
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, viaje de trabajo?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: si, menos mal.
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<viperhoot> ya nos leemos ;)
<SergioMeneses> eso
<SergioMeneses> ando subiendo fotos del evento en Venezuela
<JoseeAntonioR> yay
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no sabia lo de los 7 dias de edicion
<SergioMeneses> eso si es nuevo
<SergioMeneses> pense que era mas sencillo de hacer
<JoseeAntonioR> noo, nos pasamos toda la semana trabajando
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si me imagino
<SergioMeneses> todos forman parte del fridge, cierto?
<JoseeAntonioR> no todos
<JoseeAntonioR> para ser parte del fridge si hay que complir con una serie de requerimientos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, veo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, este fin de semana espero hacer el documento de los de ubuntu-es y ubuntu-es-locos
<SergioMeneses> hoy me respondio el admin de ubuntu-es-locos
<SergioMeneses> hay le envie otro email
<SergioMeneses> a ver si nos pasa l administracion de ese team
<SergioMeneses> para reactivar el proyectyo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, movi el directorio de los logs
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, seria dejarlo en /public_html/ubuntu-co-meeting
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-25
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: le decia, que no podia, que estaba en medio de un examen :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos
<SergioMeneses> que no podias que?
<JoseeAntonioR> que en ese momento estaba ocupado
<JoseeAntonioR> no estaba en casa
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: cual me decia que era el cambio?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaa
<SergioMeneses> cambiar la ruta de los logs del bot de uco
<SergioMeneses> se podra hacer?
<SergioMeneses> para dejar la instancia como publica
<JoseeAntonioR> a cual?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, la misma solo que teniendo como raiz el public
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: lo que usted ve como public_html es en realidad people.ubuntu.com/~username
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, en esta ruta /public_html/ubuntu-co-meeting
<SergioMeneses> si si
<SergioMeneses> asi esta en el bot?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si, lo acabo de cambiar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo entonces le dare una probada
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como es el comando para no dar voz a nadie?
<JoseeAntonioR> ah?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, para bloquear que nadie hable
<SergioMeneses> o al menos los que se listen
<JoseeAntonioR> yo les adverti, al hacer que el que entre tenga voz no se puede, o no encuentro manera
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, muy ocupado?
<JoseeAntonioR> para nada
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, necesito que me revise si se genero un log de ubuntu-co-meeting
<SergioMeneses> la reunion termino hace como media hora
<SergioMeneses> digo hace como una hora ya
<JoseeAntonioR> dejeme jalar los logs
<JoseeAntonioR> cuando tenga reuniones me avisa, y yo los jalo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> hagame el favor
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> aunque en parte de la reunion no pase bien los topics
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JoseeAntonioR> ya esta
<JoseeAntonioR> pareciera que no hay nada
<JoseeAntonioR> pero usaron el bot
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si
<JoseeAntonioR> si, ya los jalo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mira http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/25/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<SergioMeneses> el log de ubuntulog
<JoseeAntonioR> <JoseeAntonioR> si, ya los jalo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, je
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, - http://joseeantonior.com/logs/ubuntu-co-meeting/
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, nxvl roaksoax http://youtu.be/gqu5rn8irLI
<SergioMeneses> no se porque me acorde de uds
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, gracias por lo del bot
<SergioMeneses> esa idea fue lo maximo
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay problema
<JoseeAntonioR> woooo, faltan 38.5 h para ubuntu on air!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, i...
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> tratare de estar presente
<JoseeAntonioR> por suerte esta semana salgo temprano
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, excelente
<SergioMeneses> vamos a ver yo tengo un monton de trabajo en la oficina
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, por hay jono paso el video que publique en g+
<SergioMeneses> jejejeje
<JoseeAntonioR> si, lo vi :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no se pero hoy sali recansado de la reunion de uco
<SergioMeneses> como que me retiro antes de lo previsto
<JoseeAntonioR> oh
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, toca ya repartir la herencia
<SergioMeneses> bueno me fui a dormir
<SergioMeneses> que descansen muchachos
<Peter___> Estimados
<Peter___> alguien puede ayudarme con el tema de ventanas minimizadas ?
<Peter___> actuaalice ubuntu 10.10 a 11.04 y mis ventanas minimizadas se pasan a otro panel, teniendo espacio
<M1L0> bueeenas!
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: hola hola!
<JoseeAntonioR> como vamos?
<M1L0> Hola JoseeAntonioR bien todo bien. ya facturando :D jajaja es la parte previa a la alegria total! XDD
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: queria saber, tu tienes material sobrante de la vez pasada?
<M1L0> Sep. algunos sticker, 5 pines y las pitas 2 paquetes
<JoseeAntonioR> ya, queria ver cuando nos reunimos para poder juntar todo y tenerlo aca
<JoseeAntonioR> con Michael tambien
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver si esas pitas las podemos usar tambien para lo de la pucp
<M1L0> claro, no problem, ya saben, final de dia de preferencia
<M1L0> a ver que ando desconectado, que habra en la pucp?
<JoseeAntonioR> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-pe/1852/detail/ ire a dar una charlita
<M1L0> perfecto! ya me inscribi
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: y en que quedo lo de la entrevista?
<JoseeAntonioR> se hablo algo?
<M1L0> pasa que estan coordinando bien la fecha, proque ya tienen invitados, entonces confirman los que ya tienen y si alguno no confirma, entramos, sino, esperamos una fecha
<M1L0> pero imagino que sera la otra semana o la siguiente
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, me avisas por favor
<JoseeAntonioR> para separar el sabado (en vivo cierto?)
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-26
<M1L0> perdona, andaba en el fono., si sera en vivo, pero puede ser sabado 5pm o domingo 11pm son 2 dias que salen ellos
<M1L0> ojala y salga sabado
<JoseeAntonioR> domingo 11pm no es repeticion?
<M1L0> nopes..
<M1L0> a veces si, otras no, cuando hay gente que han invitado
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ping ping
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, digame
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ya llego el conference pack :)
<JoseeAntonioR> y no hubo pago de impuestos :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, excelente
<SergioMeneses> si lo de los impuestos es cosa local
<SergioMeneses> aqui nos cobran, en uruguay se que tambien cobran
<JoseeAntonioR> la vez pasada cobraron, pero fue hace tiempo
<JoseeAntonioR> al parecer hemos tenido suerte
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, una pregunta no he movido los logs de tu servidor
<JoseeAntonioR> lo que sigo esperando es el cd pack
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: siguen ahi
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok ok
<SergioMeneses> voy a bajarlos
<JoseeAntonioR> no los borrare
<JoseeAntonioR> ok :)
<JoseeAntonioR> esos logs siempre estan ahi, no los borrare
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, que cuando mi server no este prendido no podra accedder
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo ya lo descargue
<SergioMeneses> pero siempre se demora un poco en generarlos
<JoseeAntonioR> huh? estan al instante
<JoseeAntonioR> solo que los tengo que jalar a mi servidor yo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaaa
<SergioMeneses> vale
<JoseeAntonioR> usted me avisa y voilà
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: usted tiene manera de ver si es que el cd pack ya esta en transito?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso debe llegarle en estos dias
<SergioMeneses> la verdad seria preguntarle a Laura si quiere datos exactos.. pero como le dije eso no demora mucho
<SergioMeneses> depende es por donde lo envian y demas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mire http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/07/26/ubuntu-accomplishments-call-for-volunteers/
<JoseeAntonioR> parece que sera por UPS
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, le dejare un mensajin en IRC
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ya ayude bastante a Jono con eso :P
<JoseeAntonioR> estoy esperando que me de el acceso al branch de custom accoms para hacer una serie para Ubuntu-PE
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, me boto esto :P
<SergioMeneses> que me decias?
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> <JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ya ayude bastante a Jono con eso :P
<JoseeAntonioR> <JoseeAntonioR> estoy esperando que me de el acceso al branch de custom accoms para hacer una serie para Ubuntu-PE
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, perfecto
<SergioMeneses> vale
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y que le llego en el conference pack?
<SergioMeneses> todo menos los cds?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: correcto
<JoseeAntonioR> los cds siempre llegan aparte :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si
<SergioMeneses> por hay los vi hablando en el community channel pero igual ando ocupado como para intervenir
<JoseeAntonioR> si, ya terminamos :D
<JoseeAntonioR> en ubuntuonair.com no aparecia el widget de disqus para las preguntas, pero problema resuelto :D
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora si, todo listo para mañana, estoy taan emocionado :D
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, excelente!
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> mañana tratare de hacer lo posible y estar presente
<JoseeAntonioR> yay
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lo que si me llama la atencion es que tienen un canal irc y no lo usan
<SergioMeneses> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: eso es lo que queremos, no usarlo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, porq?
<SergioMeneses> o0
<JoseeAntonioR> porque queremos hacer algo nuevo
<JoseeAntonioR> cambiar el estilo
<JoseeAntonioR> por eso no usaremos mucho el IRC, puede que solo en un 1%
<JoseeAntonioR> en vez de usar IRC para las preguntas tenemos un disqus en ubuntuonair.com
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si pero las sesiones que tienen en el #community
<SergioMeneses> a eso me refiero
<SergioMeneses> claro... el uso del irc con onair pasa a otro plano
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, eso es por conveniencia
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: basicamente, es porque todo el community team esta alli, asi que las sugerencias de la gente core en el proyecto se escuchan rapido
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si claro....
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> antes si necesitan alguna ayuda solo es que nos avisen
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto, gracias
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ping ping, tu sabes como es esto de partnership como ubuntu solutions provider?
<JoseeAntonioR> yay, acabo de terminar de preparar los packs de Powered By Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ++
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> mira nicolas se fue y no respondio :P
<JoseeAntonioR> nah, eso es un ping timeout
<JoseeAntonioR> siempre le pasa
<JoseeAntonioR> ya me dan ganas de hacerle un forwardban a ##fix_your_connectino
<JoseeAntonioR> s/connectino/connection
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> al menos me respondio el email de ubunty-es
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> brb
<JoseeAntonioR> back
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, solo cambia el estado, no es mejor?
<JoseeAntonioR> ah?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, /away and /back
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, tengo la teoria que nicolas trata de conectarse pero la novia no lo deja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ya empezamos?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como les termino de ir?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: genial, todo bien
<JoseeAntonioR> lo dejo que tengo que volar al colegio
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso eso me cuenta luego!
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-27
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hey hey!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hola hola :)
<JoseeAntonioR> como vamos?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: vi el ubuntu on air, entretenido
<viperhoot> como vamos? mal acá, terrible.
<viperhoot> jajaj
<viperhoot> no me pasa el jetlag
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> fuera de eso, todo mas o menos bien
<viperhoot> calor !
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> el uds sera en copenhaguen, dinamarca
<JoseeAntonioR> ya anunciaron
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: cuando hay otro ubuntu on air ?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: oh si? a ver
<JoseeAntonioR> para el lanzamiento del beta 2
<JoseeAntonioR> uds.ubuntu.com
<viperhoot> tenías razón :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot \o
<SergioMeneses> http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2012/07/27/irc-operator-training-classes/
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hola! si, lo anunciaron hace un buen tiempo por los mailing lists
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok ok
<SergioMeneses> entonces todos a la uds
<SergioMeneses> inviten a nxvl
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: aú non se puede registrar :/
<JoseeAntonioR> no, pero ya anunciaron al menos
<JoseeAntonioR> y tampoco han abierto sponsorship
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, no han abierto los cupos
<viperhoot> esperar nomás
<SergioMeneses> venga el ubuntu webapps es bastante lento... bueno esperar a las mas estables
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si
<SergioMeneses> oe hoy es el dia del sysamind!
<SergioMeneses> admin
<viperhoot> feliz día a los involucrados !
<viperhoot> :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> a los involucrados
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR ya andamos trabajando en la reaprobacion https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/TeamReApproval2012
<JoseeAntonioR> yay!
<viperhoot> genial
<viperhoot> tiene ya bastantes datos
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si, en uco siempre hacemos reportes anuales entonces la informacion esta hay solo hay q actualizar unas cosas
<viperhoot> Resulta mucho mejor mantenerlo así
<viperhoot> amigos ya los dejo
<viperhoot> ahí nos leemos o/
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ping ping, ya se abrio el sponsorship
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos
<SergioMeneses> pasame el link
<SergioMeneses> ando en la oficina
<SergioMeneses> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
 * SergioMeneses corre en circulos
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> se abrio en la mañana cuando hablamos, solo que yo estaba escribiendo mi about me
<JoseeAntonioR> y sigo escribiendolo, no se que mas poner, se me acabaron las ideas
 * JoseeAntonioR necesita ayuda
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, esta en la escuela?
<JoseeAntonioR> no, en casa, estoy de vacaciones
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaaa
<SergioMeneses> tenes entonces el tiempo jejeje
<SergioMeneses> disque dia del sysadmin y ando editando iptables
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: alguna idea de lo que deba poner?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pon lo de ubuntu onair
<SergioMeneses> en mayuscula con negrita
<SergioMeneses> por lo ubuntu-pe
<SergioMeneses> la reaprobacion
<SergioMeneses> pon lo del irc council
<SergioMeneses> pon lo del fridge
<SergioMeneses> y lo mas importante
<SergioMeneses> pasame el linkkkkkkkkk
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> un momentico
<JoseeAntonioR> todo eso ya estaba en la lista :P
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces creo que ya esta, lo mandare
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si
<SergioMeneses> dale no hay lio :)
<SergioMeneses> ademas pon que eres amigo de nxvl eso debe contar
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> no tanto
<nxvl> :D
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, jaja saludos bro
<SergioMeneses> por hay lo hemos invocado pero ud no aparece
<nxvl> si, no ando en irc mucho
<nxvl> lo tengo abierto
<nxvl> si necesitas algo pregunta algun dia respondere
<nxvl> :D
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, JoseeAntonioR te busco hace como dos dias que sali estalla el irc de tanto ping
<JoseeAntonioR> ah si, ya queria hacer un forwardban de *!*@ubuntu/member/nxvl a ##fix_your_connection
<nxvl> huh?
<nxvl> la puta internet de la oficina q es una mierda
<nxvl> se para cayendo
<JoseeAntonioR> si me doy cuenta, ping timeout cada 15 minutos
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, es el dia del sysadmin
<nxvl> \o/
<nxvl> ojala mysql me deje de malograr el dia
<nxvl> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> feliz dia a ustedes 2
<SergioMeneses> neh
<SergioMeneses> ando peleando con las iptables
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, mira sabes mas o menos como solucionar
<SergioMeneses> "IP is not ICMP pingable. Please make sure ICMP is not blocked. If you are blocking ICMP, please allow 66.220.2.74 through your firewall."
<SergioMeneses> ?
<SergioMeneses> estoy tratando de abri un tunel hacia ipv6
<nxvl> le estas haciendo ping a un servidor tuyo?
<SergioMeneses> saltando por los enrutadores de mi isp
<SergioMeneses> no
<SergioMeneses> es externo
<SergioMeneses> ese 66.220.2.74 es de externo, un tercero
<SergioMeneses> que me va a prestar el servicio de ipv6
<nxvl> entonces tiene el ping cerrado
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> quien te da ese mensaje?
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, el tercero
<SergioMeneses> con el convertidor de ipv4 a ipv6
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, - Hurricane Electric Tunnelbroker Support
<nxvl> ni idea de como funciona eso
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-28
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: hey, feliz 28
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-29
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ahora si ando desde la pc
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: yay!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, traduccion = yay
<SergioMeneses> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> expresion pronunciada como "yei"
<SergioMeneses> mmm ok
<SergioMeneses> poco se usa por aca
<SergioMeneses> pero si entiendo por el contexto entonces
<SergioMeneses> si como te decia
<SergioMeneses> toca hablar con Nicolas
<SergioMeneses> ...sabes si él aplicara a este ciclo?
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm creo que no
<JoseeAntonioR> ha estado trabajando con apparmor pero no mas
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: dante si aplicara
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> que bueno
<SergioMeneses> a conocer al fin a dante
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> Dante vendra por Lima en un par de semanas
<JoseeAntonioR> esperemos que tambien pueda ir al UDS
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, exactamente q anda haciendo dante?
<SergioMeneses> entrenando viethcops
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
 * SergioMeneses runs
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> esta en Vietnam, haciendo cosas del trabajo parece
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> si eso me dijo la vez pasada
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> son las 9:41am en vietnam :P
<SergioMeneses> :O
<JoseeAntonioR> hay 12 horas de diferencia
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :OOO
<SergioMeneses> siu
<SergioMeneses> anda al otro lado del mundo
<JoseeAntonioR> hay 12 horas de diferencia;p
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, fail
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hola hola
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hey hey!
<JoseeAntonioR> tengo noticias para ti
<JoseeAntonioR> PM?
<viperhoot> a ver empieza
#ubuntu-pe 2013-07-24
<Ederao> Hola que tal
#ubuntu-pe 2013-07-28
<johsngm90> hola
<johsngm90>  a toda la comunidad
<jose> hola hola, johsngm90
<johsngm90> estoy realizando la traduccion de la suite de offimatica wps a español peru
<johsngm90> http://wps-community.org/
<johsngm90> necesito la ayuda de la comunidad para poder disponer esta suite en nuestro idioma en su proximo lanamiento
<johsngm90> lanzamiento
<jose> johsngm90: no creo que eso sea posible :)
<jose> los paquetes son restringidos
<johsngm90> no lo son
<johsngm90> los tengo en mi repositorio
<jose> ademas, nosotros no manejamos que paquetes van en la ISO y cuales no
<johsngm90> https://github.com/johangm90/wps_i18n
<jose> claro, pero los paquetes que van en la ISO no van porque una o dos personas lo piden, tienen que ser aprobados :)
<johsngm90> si ven el repositorio de origen y la pagina dev ya fue aprovado
<johsngm90> al = que la traduccion al portugues
<jose> johsngm90: me refiero a la ISO de Ubuntu
<johsngm90> http://wps-community.org/dev.html
<johsngm90> eso es cierto
<johsngm90> pero desde la pagina en la seccion descagas
<johsngm90> puedes bjar los debs
<johsngm90> para la intalacion
<johsngm90> no digo q la pongan en el iso de ubuntu
<jose> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<johsngm90> en fin bueno eso era todo... por si alguien se anima ya les deje los enlaces
<johsngm90> adios y gracias
#ubuntu-pe 2015-07-26
<cfoch> hola gente
<cfoch> alguien por acá?
#ubuntu-pe 2016-07-31
<Kisaru> Hola :D
